# Kay Lawn Journal - (Neighbors Lawn)Northeast CT



## kay7711226

First journal entry. 
Moved into new home Fall 2018 and started on the new lawn Sep 2019. Lawn was a mess if you can even call it a Lawn. Here is what I started with.


----------



## kay7711226

With my arsenal below and an ambition I got to work!!


----------



## kay7711226

Unfortunately I did not do pics during the reno and seeding but a quick rundown 
1. 08/19 >> 2 rounds of Roundup on the complete area except a 500sqft area which had something green
2. 09/19 >>Tiling dead areas and cleaning up the heavy roots
3. 09/19 >> Seed arrived from SS. Front 700sqft SS5000 Sunny Mixture. Back and side lawn(1200sqft each) SS6000 Shady 
Mixture
4. 09/19 >> Install DIY above ground sprinkler system. RainBird 1800 SAM PRS and Orit B-Hyve Wifi controllers 
5. 09/19 >> 3 yards topsoil arrived and laid down and rolled in.
6. 09/19 >> SEED DOWN!!


----------



## kay7711226

Fast foward Spring 2020. Grass did OK'ish with germination previous fall and anticipating the big Green/Thicken up this year. Started the TLF this year and joined the family. You can see some earlier post on some weeds I had no experience with before.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19922

Also a upcoming project in the fall and overseeding.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=19954


----------



## kay7711226

At the strat of summer im currently here on the road to teir 2? Or do you think im already there?
Before and after Front Lawn(700sqft)

Most recent.


Side Lawn(Fall 2020 upcoming project)





Back lawn and Side2.


----------



## kay7711226

Did some edging and mowing today before the daily thunderstorms. Lawn is loving the rain and Milo. Also applied Kelp and humic acid to help soil improvement as recommended by soil test.





Also doing some repairs to my "screwdriver" test area. See post on that event here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20193



POA is dying out and grass is filling in nicely. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19922


----------



## CTTurfDad

The lawn looks awesome, especially that front lawn! What a difference. 
Do I spy the rock from your screwdriver test as a landscape rock in the nearest bed? It's like forcing it to stare at the damage it did lol.


----------



## kay7711226

Some close up on my cultivars,
North Side Lawn


Backyard


Front Lawn


----------



## Chris LI

CTTurfDad said:


> The lawn looks awesome, especially that front lawn! What a difference.
> Do I spy the rock from your screwdriver test as a landscape rock in the nearest bed? It's like forcing it to stare at the damage it did lol.


^+1
:lol: 
I didn't quite get the joke until I read the thread on the screwdriver test from @kay7711226 . Wow, that was a lot of work!

@kay7711226 you need to add that to the "Screwdriver Test" thread @bernstem posted in your "How far are you willing to go" thread. It's sure worthy of it!


----------



## kay7711226

CTTurfDad said:


> The lawn looks awesome, especially that front lawn! What a difference.
> Do I spy the rock from your screwdriver test as a landscape rock in the nearest bed? It's like forcing it to stare at the damage it did lol.


@CTTurfDad Thanks for the complements! Excited to see it at full potential and have full lawn in that condition maybe after fall overseeding. 
Can we not talk about that rock anymore?!! Hahaha, YES IT IS!! It will now be my "seating area" after doing my Lawn work and enjoying a Cold beverage :lol:


----------



## kay7711226

Chris LI said:


> CTTurfDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn looks awesome, especially that front lawn! What a difference.
> Do I spy the rock from your screwdriver test as a landscape rock in the nearest bed? It's like forcing it to stare at the damage it did lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ^+1
> :lol:
> I didn't quite get the joke until I read the thread on the screwdriver test from @kay7711226 . Wow, that was a lot of work!
> 
> @kay7711226 you need to add that to the "Screwdriver Test" thread @bernstem posted in your "How far are you willing to go" thread. It's sure worthy of it!
Click to expand...

@Chris LI LoL.........Done, Posted! :lol:


----------



## kay7711226

Mowed down to 1 inch with my Toro(impressed with visual cut quality) had me second guessing doing a full reno in a few weeks.....
Did bit of manual aeration on a dry spot just for test, also threw couple seeds in the holes to see what happens





Removed a young Apple tree the previous owners tried plating(Thunderstorm damaged it) fill in the space with transplanted KBG and fescue from my box, see how quick it fills in couple weeks.







Gave the Lawn a dose of the "Black Juice"


----------



## Chris LI

kay7711226 said:


> @Chris LI LoL.........Done, Posted! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## uts

Nice. How is your experience with the humic acid and kelp?


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Nice. How is your experience with the humic acid and kelp?


@uts Not sure if you saw my soil report posted but my back and side lawn was horrible(PH of 5.0&5.3) the before pictures should give an idea. I noticed early Spring the grass was VERY slow to green up and even with fertilizing it was slow to react. I then started introducing Milo and the black juice, fast forward today grass is much much greener and overall healthier look. I did drop like 50lbs of lime on side and backyard.


----------



## uts

Yeah I did. I just havent been able to find good convincing evidence of using humic/fulvic bit with kelp it seems to be better. I still want to get it and try it.


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Yeah I did. I just havent been able to find good convincing evidence of using humic/fulvic bit with kelp it seems to be better. I still want to get it and try it.


It definitely takes time......good watering practice also helps a lot, my DIY above ground sprinkler is holding its own in the summer heat so far.


----------



## kay7711226

SO I got me a Reel Mower....
The Stare Down!


Man Oh Man what a difference! Cutting at 2.5 vs 3 inch with the Toro





The Mrs. Flowers adding a Pop to the Lawn :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kay7711226

Getting some black juice and Glypho ready for spraying



Even with the heat, front lawn is holding up and getting thicker
BTW hows my stripping?  




Day 1 for Glypho, hopefully by next week round 2 then bring in soil for leveling and overseeding.


----------



## kay7711226

Day 3 after Glypho and did some detaching. Green areas is some test KBG/PRG from last fall, did not apply glypho, currently mowed at 1 inch.


----------



## Vtx531

kay7711226 said:


> Man Oh Man what a difference! Cutting at 2.5 vs 3 inch with the Toro


What did you mean by this- You raised the height or lowered it? Or comparing it to the reel mower? Did you do the whole lawn at 1" before and the let it grow out?


----------



## kay7711226

Vtx531 said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Oh Man what a difference! Cutting at 2.5 vs 3 inch with the Toro
> 
> 
> 
> What did you mean by this- You raised the height or lowered it? Or comparing it to the reel mower? Did you do the whole lawn at 1" before and the let it grow out?
Click to expand...

@Vtx531 It was my first time using a Reel mower(manual) took the Front lawn down from 3-3.5 to 2.5(tallest the reel will cut) and I was rather impressed by the quality of the cut and the overall look after(even my old lady gave some compliments) :lol: :lol:

I did a post here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21088 however pictures doesn't do it justice 
I'm now cutting the FrontSide Lawn between 1 and 0.5 to do my Reno and will hopefully keep it there this fall


----------



## kay7711226

Day 7 of glypho, and reapplication. Hopefully soil and leveling this weekend.


----------



## kay7711226

Pre fall Nitro blitz....3 full bags down today on 4Ksqft. Hopefully by the time overseeding is done, soil will be nice and nutritious.


----------



## kay7711226

3 days after Milo blitz, green is popping and KBG is filling in the fine fescue dead spots


----------



## kay7711226

Dethatched and manually aerated today, soil coming tomorrow


----------



## kay7711226

Delivered!...2 yards Topsoil & 1 yard compost


----------



## kay7711226

And so it begins...



Called in the troops 


All raked in




Mr. Leveler.....feel free to inquire about design plans!



Did not rolled the back section only raked and used my DIY Leveler......


Here I rolled and leveled a few times watering in between re leveling and rolling again. Was rather impressed with the quality and how it was able to drag the bigger pieces from the topsoil/compost out. I then applied tenacity mixed @1.5 to 2 tbsp with 3 gallon water, watered in about 20min, this was done where I lay new soil to help prevent weeds from coming up. I then seeded the front section not the back as yet(waiting for seeds and for the soil to settle in)




Seeding used(same as my front lawn) and my Fert with Tenacity for Pre-emergent



ALso got me 4 bags CX-DIY. Will start using once grass is fully established



Now we wait and start counting the days :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## uts

You got the PRO - full 5lb extra so 20lb in total.. you got a great deal!


----------



## CTTurfDad

And so begins the waiting game. I'll pull for them, go germination! Good luck to you!


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> You got the PRO - full 5lb extra so 20lb in total.. you got a great deal!


@uts Indeed! Plus did not have to make the drive......I think I will have enough to last me well into next season. BTW thanks for making the SOP delivery happen, appreciated!


----------



## kay7711226

CTTurfDad said:


> And so begins the waiting game. I'll pull for them, go germination! Good luck to you!


@CTTurfDad Thanks man, indeed GO Germ!! Was a bit worried about an early start but seems to be working out Ok so far....


----------



## kay7711226

Dropped some peat moss yesterday to help keep seeds moist


----------



## uts

Looks great. The rain today will def help! Rooting for germination soon!


----------



## kay7711226

@uts what is there to do in the world while waiting on germination? Hahahaha


----------



## kay7711226

I need some help figuring a good schedule and application rate/M with the CX Pro 24-0-4 and the SOP 0-0-50. I will need to overseed the back&side lawn in a week or so. I also have most of the Scotts starter fert and will like to use that up as well. Recommendations are welcomed.(My soil test back in the spring is in this thread if needed as a guide)


----------



## uts

Which areas are you looking for recommendations for? I wasn't able to find your soil test, might have skipped over it. I'm assuming you are deficient in K.

For established areas I have started putting down 0.5lb N/M every 3 weeks or so I just put down my last bag of carbon X(the old formula from last year). Once the temperature cools of more, I will move towards every 2 weeks. Prime time to grow stuff. My lawn looks hungry and never went dormant in the heat because I irrigate. Hind sight I should have given it some small amount of N and K then as well.

For K, I initially put a load of K, 1lb in the spring, I will put down a 1lb/M either today or tomorrow since it helps with summer recovery. I will then divide the rest into 0.5lbs x 4 apps till mid September so every 15 or so days so I dont apply too much K at the end of the season which can promote snow mold. My soil tests indicated I needed 4lbs of K this season. My fertilizer apps like carbon x or nutrite ones, hardly have any K.


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Which areas are you looking for recommendations for? I wasn't able to find your soil test, might have skipped over it. I'm assuming you are deficient in K.
> 
> For established areas I have started putting down 0.5lb N/M every 3 weeks or so I just put down my last bag of carbon X(the old formula from last year). Once the temperature cools of more, I will move towards every 2 weeks. Prime time to grow stuff. My lawn looks hungry and never went dormant in the heat because I irrigate. Hind sight I should have given it some small amount of N and K then as well.
> 
> For K, I initially put a load of K, 1lb in the spring, I will put down a 1lb/M either today or tomorrow since it helps with summer recovery. I will then divide the rest into 0.5lbs x 4 apps till mid September so every 15 or so days so I dont apply too much K at the end of the season which can promote snow mold. My soil tests indicated I needed 4lbs of K this season. My fertilizer apps like carbon x or nutrite ones, hardly have any K.


@uts Report below, my front lawn has best performance more than likely due to the heavy topsoil used during my Reno last fall. Im looking for a balanced schedule/program I can use going forward with the products I have now. My side and back lawn needs lime per the report. However will hold off until end of fall after another soil test.


----------



## uts

I'm unclear about their recommendations and not an expert when it comes to ppm values. You need an expert like @g-man with this.

The K recommendation for the front seems < 1lb of K for both the apps combined. Even less for phosphorus. The front is the highest K recommendation. Hou could go with their recommendation and apply a small 0.5lb of K application and get a soil test in early spring to work on the rest of the year since you have been using a few different product.

As to the choice of product totally depends on what you have and like. The basic are you get the amount of macros right. Whether you use a 16-16-16 or 25-0-4 with supplemental SOP doesn't really matter. Find decent stuff cheap so that this hobby doesn't get too heavy on the wallet!


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> I'm unclear about their recommendations and not an expert when it comes to ppm values. You need an expert like @g-man with this.
> 
> The K recommendation for the front seems < 1lb of K for both the apps combined. Even less for phosphorus. The front is the highest K recommendation. Hou could go with their recommendation and apply a small 0.5lb of K application and get a soil test in early spring to work on the rest of the year since you have been using a few different product.
> 
> As to the choice of product totally depends on what you have and like. The basic are you get the amount of macros right. Whether you use a 16-16-16 or 25-0-4 with supplemental SOP doesn't really matter. Find decent stuff cheap so that this hobby doesn't get too heavy on the wallet!


@uts how are you calculating the rate per 1k for the SOP application? Are you just applying 0.5lb of product or (0-0-50, 50/100 =0.5x bag weight 50lb = 25lb of K in that bag so 2lb of product to get 1b/M?)

@g-man appreciate if you can chime in on a good plan going forward with the CX and SOP for the fall season.


----------



## g-man

I dont know their test methods. Did you apply the lime to the backyard?

You need P and K just going by the Low in their report. Check the soil remediation guide for options. I would focus mainly in the P now in the renovation phase. I dont like to mess with the soil while trying to start a lawn.


----------



## uts

I usually go with lbs of nutrient such as N or K. So it would be 0.5lbs of K/M.

You are right for the SOP bag (50lbs) that is 0-0-50 contains total 25lbs of K in total. So for every 2lbs you will apply 1lb of K/M. For a 0.5lbs of K/M you will apply 1lb of product/M.


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> I dont know their test methods. Did you apply the lime to the backyard?
> 
> You need P and K just going by the Low in their report. Check the soil remediation guide for options. I would focus mainly in the P now in the renovation phase. I dont like to mess with the soil while trying to start a lawn.


@g-man yes I did about 60lbs each for the back and side lawn a week after i got the report. Following the recommendation was going to do another 50-60lbs during the fall after seeds are established. But thinking I best hold off until another soil test since I've been working on improving the soil since the report.


----------



## g-man

If they said 100lb, you need 100lb.


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> If they said 100lb, you need 100lb.


Agreed.... does it matter when during the seeding I can apply lime?


----------



## g-man

Do it later, like October


----------



## kay7711226

WE GOT GERMINATION!.......must be the fine fescue(20%) and PRG(20%) coming up already. Got 1 inch of rain over night with minimal washout, thank the Lawn Gods.


----------



## CTTurfDad

Congratulations!! Go grass babies go! Glad to hear you didn't have any washout last night, we had very heavy rains here.


----------



## kay7711226

Some of the wash out from the 1 inch down pour overnight, not to much damage, I had 1.5 bags of peat moss left over so will throw down some today. And the Younglins are coming up!


----------



## CTTurfDad

I stand corrected, says the guy with orthopedic inserts.

A little washout, hopefully that peat will hold it down. Are you guys forecast for some heat in a few days like us?


----------



## kay7711226

CTTurfDad said:


> I stand corrected, says the guy with orthopedic inserts.
> 
> A little washout, hopefully that peat will hold it down. Are you guys forecast for some heat in a few days like us?


@CTTurfDad Hahaha good one on the Ortho joke! 
Yep seems a good week of high 80s and little rain. However hoping the heat and humidity will speed up the KBG germination.


----------



## kay7711226

Day 5 after seeding, good even coverage, and no major washout after the downpour couple nights ago. Thinking highly due to the light raking and rolling of the seeds in kept it in place.


----------



## kay7711226

Mowed yesterday, cutting at 2.5inch









Day 6 PRG and Fescue are progressing nicely and KBG also filling in.


----------



## uts

Congrats on the babies coming up!

What did you use to roll the seed.


----------



## kay7711226

Rented roller from HD, used it before in my previous Reno seeding.


----------



## uts

kay7711226 said:


> Rented roller from HD, used it before in my previous Reno seeding.


Nice, does it fit in your car?


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rented roller from HD, used it before in my previous Reno seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, does it fit in your car?
Click to expand...

Picked it up with my SUV, however if you remove the handles you should be able to make it fit...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-18-in-x-24-in-270-lb-Combination-Push-Tow-Poly-Lawn-Roller-PRC-24BH/100007289


----------



## kay7711226

Day 7. KBG finally decided to strat crashing the baby party...... couple weeds popping up(lol 4) Tenacity doing its thing, they are turning white and one already KO'ed. Overall even distribution and filing in.


----------



## kay7711226

Day8 after seed down, DAG6 for PRG/FF and DAG3 for KBG..... patiently waiting to get my manual reel mower out there for first cut.

My neighbors lawn is surely enjoying the pampering.






PRG/FF already above 3 inches and starting to bend over.


----------



## kay7711226

Dropped my HOC at 1 7/8inches using the manual reel mower getting ready for the fall nitro blitz. Applied 1lbs of SOP to the side lawn and sprayed front lawn with lawn energizer to get some color back, from the low cut. Still debating on which HOC i rather, 1 7/8inches highest my reel will go at current setup vs 2.5 with the Toro and those stripes.....Reno area will most likely be at 1 -1.5inches using the reel mower.


----------



## mac_mellow

kay7711226 said:


> Dropped some peat moss yesterday to help keep seeds moist


impressed by the amount of work you are putting in here. Will definitely ask for your advise on some reno tips for my yard.


----------



## kay7711226

Day11 after seed down, DAG9 for PRG/FF and DAG5 for KBG(still getting new germination)
PRG is making tillers and thicken up(already @ 2.5-3 inches some areas), the overall color is much better every day, think might be due to the use of Tenacity.





Closeup, tiny KBG coming up, really luvin the color



Night Pic



Update on the leveling area, grass is filling back in from where some of it was covered. Thinking I might skip the overseeding and try to push growth with the nitro blitz and see how well it fills in.
And yes that's leaves already dropping!! getting to be a headache removing them off the new seeded area, also those Acorns are ALL OVER the backlawn :x :x







Vegetable garden bed is recovering really well after the storm Isaias we had few weeks ago.


----------



## kay7711226

Day14 after seed down, DAG12 for PRG/FF and DAG8 for KBG. Mowed the edges with the reel mower, trying to keep PRG/FF from out growing the KBG while it's doing its poutting(deep breaths, WHOOOOSAH) in other news..... did first app of Urea went heavy at 1.5lbs N/M. Lawn looked like it needed it because mowed the front twice since Thursday. Plan is 0.5lbs N/week for the back and side and 1 lbs every 2 weeks for the front. Once new grass gets its act together will do 0.25 lbs every 2 weeks. Heavy rain this past week and temps definitely dropping lower 80s mid 70s.


----------



## g-man

1.5lb of N/ksqft? that's very heavy.


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> 1.5lb of N/ksqft? that's very heavy.


@g-man Yep guilty! No excuses. However i made sure it was going to get watered in well with the 2 days of down pour we was expecting, so the lawn was safe.....I think. Would like your personal advice on my back&side lawn where I just leveled with top soil and compost 2:1 ratio. Im stuck deciding overseeding with same mix as my Reno or fall nitro blitz to recover? From the before pics(earlier in my journal) you can see what both areas looked like before the leveling was done. I did mange to cover a lot of the grass due to the major unevenness of the lawn. So what do you think? Also i did broadcast spray the leveled area with tenacity same time as my seed down date. Was also considering applying prodiamine if not overseeding once the tenacity wears out. Taggingmy local CT expert for some insight as well@Green


----------



## Green

@kay7711226, I think this year is roughly average right now in terms of temperatures. That's important because day length isn't the only variable.

Where I'm going with this: it's beginning to be crunch time for overseeding or reseeding shady areas (that includes the North side of the house, generally). If you want to overseed any such areas, now is the time...especially with KBG seed in the mix. I still have a KBG renovation to do in a shaded area (bad idea, even when on time since KBG is not shade tolerant)...and I'm late. Wish me luck.

But generally if it's a shady area, I'm overseeding with Fescues, mostly, and that's my advice to you, too. Most likely you grass in those areas is thin due to shade, if it's mostly KBG. N blitz is a temporary solution in that case...it will thin again next year or the year after if it's KBG. If you are going to N blitz the KBG in a shady area, start now and go super light...0.25 or less.

In the area with the 1.5 lb app, is that 1.5 lb of Nitrogen per thousand square feet, or 1.5 lbs of urea? If the former, I would wait at least 2 weeks before your next 0.25 N app, or 3 weeks until your next 0.5 lb app. 1.5 lb of N is really the absolute max anyone ever does with urea at one time...and not very often (I never have so far). Hopefully the salt content of the fert doesn't cause any issues. We got good rain here, which would dilute it. Hopefully you did, too. Not sure the new grass will utilize it all, though...some might just leach. Hopefully no "burns" appear next week.


----------



## uts

Definitely getting a good amount of rain here almost everyday. Those seedling will be FED.. lol. Coverage looks great.


----------



## g-man

1.5lb of N/ksqft into a new lawn can be bad. The salt content can screw up the young roots ability to get water. I would definitely water very heavy.

For the back, I don't see much grass, do seed.


----------



## Green

I don't know if you need to dilute it right away, like tomorrow...too much water is bad, too. I just had a downpour here a half hour ago, plus 0.3 inch this morning, plus 1.4 inches yesterday. @kay7711226, how much rain have you gotten the past two days?

If you plan to do large apps (1.0 lb N is considered a large app on very new grass) you'd be best off using something with some slow release urea rather than pure 46-0-0 fast release. And even then, every 2 weeks is too frequent.


----------



## kay7711226

Just for clarification that heavy rate was only applied to the back&side lawn where the leveling was done(it was a one time shot in the arm, will scale back to the recommended rates per the fall blitz program). In total measurement i will say that's about 3ksqft for the back and side lawn. No fert was added to the new seeded Reno area except the starter fert at seed down(will follow the 0.25 N rate going forward). Front lawn was only 0.5lbs N. Since applying the fert I think I measured atleast 2.0inch of rain as of midday today and it has been raining for the past 3hrs. 
@g-man Thanks for the seeding advice
@Green I may also be throwing down so more Mazama KBG so we are in the same boat on the North side issue.


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Definitely getting a good amount of rain here almost everyday. Those seedling will be FED.. lol. Coverage looks great.


@uts Im thinking to much rain, I need it to dry up a bit to prevent soil wash out and also to be able to get my manual reel mower on it sometime this week.


----------



## kay7711226

Day16 after seed down, DAG14 for PRG/FF and DAG10 for KBG.

Manual reel mowed today @ 1.5 inch, PRG was getting out of hand, 4 inches at some spots(I had to do it  ) Wanted to wait full 21 DAG but yea...


Looking good, KBG finally starting to tiller and gain height, will probably do 0.125lbs N weekend or next week, see how the grass reacts next few days



Got a notification on my phone today(1 yr ago vs today) Pre TLF family 





Amber Alert an Ant stole one of my babies


----------



## kay7711226

kay7711226 said:


>


----------



## CTTurfDad

Ha! That last picture belongs in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5818


----------



## kay7711226

Seed down for overseeding today. Back&Side Lawn only.

1. Raked lawn, get leaves and acorns out
2. Watered lightly to mist the soil
3. Dropped seeds 
4. Raked seeds in, almost covering as much as I can with soil. 
5. Applied SOP 0-0-50 @0.5 lbs/M to front/back/side lawn. Nothing applied to the new seeded area. 
6. Used my mower with stripping kit to roll over the lawn, did a few passes. HOC currently 
@1.5inch 
7. Manually watered with my hose sprayer, set to full water pressure trying to get seed/soil contact as best as possible.
8. Set sprinklers to water 4 times a day @7mins(7:00, 10:00, 1300, 1600)


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> @kay7711226, I think this year is roughly average right now in terms of temperatures. That's important because day length isn't the only variable.
> 
> Where I'm going with this: it's beginning to be crunch time for overseeding or reseeding shady areas (that includes the North side of the house, generally). If you want to overseed any such areas, now is the time...especially with KBG seed in the mix. I still have a KBG renovation to do in a shaded area (bad idea, even when on time since KBG is not shade tolerant)...and I'm late. Wish me luck.
> 
> But generally if it's a shady area, I'm overseeding with Fescues, mostly, and that's my advice to you, too. Most likely you grass in those areas is thin due to shade, if it's mostly KBG. N blitz is a temporary solution in that case...it will thin again next year or the year after if it's KBG. If you are going to N blitz the KBG in a shady area, start now and go super light...0.25 or less.
> 
> In the area with the 1.5 lb app, is that 1.5 lb of Nitrogen per thousand square feet, or 1.5 lbs of urea? If the former, I would wait at least 2 weeks before your next 0.25 N app, or 3 weeks until your next 0.5 lb app. 1.5 lb of N is really the absolute max anyone ever does with urea at one time...and not very often (I never have so far). Hopefully the salt content of the fert doesn't cause any issues. We got good rain here, which would dilute it. Hopefully you did, too. Not sure the new grass will utilize it all, though...some might just leach. Hopefully no "burns" appear next week.


@Green So I did seed down today on the overseeding...were you able to get yours down? My back/north facing lawn already have a Shady mix from last fall seeding(see the my post today) and that's what I went with, I also added some Scotts KBG had laying around. Thinking the brown out I got is because of to much sun during Summer time in that area. Hoping the 20% mazama and the scotts KBG will prevent that come next year.


----------



## kay7711226

CTTurfDad said:


> Ha! That last picture belongs in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5818


@CTTurfDad who ever thought about making this a thread? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Done!


----------



## Zcape35

Looks like a ton of work and great progress!
It's funny you mention acorns, I hate those darn things. One of my hopes reel mowing is that I'll be able to clean them up very easy. 
Last fall I was lazy and didn't clean them up, this Spring I had about 200 acorns firmly rooted in place lol. I had my kids out in the yard hand pulling them.


----------



## Green

Good job. I have a lot left to do over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> Good job. I have a lot left to do over the next couple of weeks.


@Green When do you think is the latest for seed down on the North side? Have you ever done dormant seeding?


----------



## kay7711226

Day19 after seed down, DAG17 for PRG/FF and DAG13 for KBG.

Rained all day yesterday so applied first spoon feeding of urea 0.25 lbs N/M.

Mowed with the Toro today, many of the grass was bent over making it difficult for the Reel mower to cut. Had to do some cautionary stripes to avoid turning on the grass





Bottom right is the same mix as my front lawn and what I am currently seeding, this should be the final product once fully established



Front lawn reacting really well to the Urea and SOP feeding(HOC 1.5inches)



Couple of POA(Annua or Trivialis?) springing up on the front lawn, enough I can hand pull for now


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. I have a lot left to do over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> @Green When do you think is the latest for seed down on the North side? Have you ever done dormant seeding?
Click to expand...

You can try it this week or next...but no guarantees. The faster germinating grasses would be no problem. KBG is slower to establish, but it struggles in shade, anyway, even when established. Of course, sooner is better.


----------



## kay7711226

Zcape35 said:


> Looks like a ton of work and great progress!
> It's funny you mention acorns, I hate those darn things. One of my hopes reel mowing is that I'll be able to clean them up very easy.
> Last fall I was lazy and didn't clean them up, this Spring I had about 200 acorns firmly rooted in place lol. I had my kids out in the yard hand pulling them.


@Zcape35 can you send them over? :lol: :lol: Mine can only pick one at a time until gets a little bigger :roll: But indeed If its one positive for getting into Reel mowing is to get rid of those darn acorns!


----------



## Zcape35

kay7711226 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a ton of work and great progress!
> It's funny you mention acorns, I hate those darn things. One of my hopes reel mowing is that I'll be able to clean them up very easy.
> Last fall I was lazy and didn't clean them up, this Spring I had about 200 acorns firmly rooted in place lol. I had my kids out in the yard hand pulling them.
> 
> 
> 
> @Zcape35 can you send them over? :lol: :lol: Mine can only pick one at a time until gets a little bigger :roll: But indeed If its one positive for getting into Reel mowing is to get rid of those darn acorns!
Click to expand...

Whats your address? :lol:


----------



## Green

Dormant seeding is fine, but I don't consider a replacement for seeding in a controlled environment. Not as reliable.


----------



## kay7711226

Quick note update:
Reno: @Day16 after seed down, DAG14 for PRG/FF and DAG10 for KBG.(I stopped daily watering, has been raining almost every other day since) will water as needed.

Day21 after seed down, DAG19 for PRG/FF and DAG15 for KBG Yesterday mowed again at 1.5inch with the reel mower. Visible thicken up of the lawn after the urea spoon feeding.

Will apply 2nd 0.5 lbsN/M on front lawn today(fall blitz). Maybe a small Fe feeding(Lawn energizer) for green up


----------



## kay7711226

Got germination yesterday on the overseeding. Day 4 since seed down. DAG 1.


----------



## Zcape35

Did the reel do better on the second mow? I reel mowed today and a decent amount just flattened instead of being cut due to the weight.


----------



## g-man

Normal. It will stand back up. The next mow go do the same direction, but opposite to the stripes laying down.


----------



## Zcape35

g-man said:


> Normal. It will stand back up. The next mow go do the same direction, but opposite to the stripes laying down.


I'll try that in a few days, thank you.


----------



## kay7711226

Zcape35 said:


> Did the reel do better on the second mow? I reel mowed today and a decent amount just flattened instead of being cut due to the weight.


@Zcape35 Indeed, I actually mowed today #3. Twice reel an once rotary. Reel is cutting as it should after i used the Toro to lift the grass blades up. Letting it dry out also help. Maybe try mowing late evening when not damp?


----------



## Zcape35

I'll try that thank you, it was a little damp for sure.


----------



## kay7711226

Day24 after seed down, DAG21 for PRG/FF and DAG18 for KBG. Yesterday mowed(#3) at 1.5inch with the reel mower.
Noticed some yellowing and a small patch with some dead(dried out) grass. 
@g-man @Green Could this yellowing be from me dialing back on the watering, low Iron or lack of fert? Don't remember having this issue with the front lawn. Almost everything was done the same, soil, seeds, only difference is using tenacity at seed down, dailing back on the watering, and doing urea instead of more starter fert. Dailed back on water because some area in the soil was developing greenish hue seems like early stage of moss. Front lawn also had same issue.

Adjusted watering twice a day 15mins 8am&2pm . Will see if this helps and some forecasted rain tomorrow. If not might have to do more diagnostics.

However the existing grass in the Reno areas is doing great and you can tell the color difference. The backyard overseeing color really stands out, I have the same soil as the reno area before bringing in new top soil.


----------



## g-man

It could be fungus. I would do Scott diseasex (azoxy).


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> It could be fungus. I would do Scott diseasex (azoxy).


Thanks man, will throw down some today see how it reacts.


----------



## Green

Yellowing is not likely from too little water. If not fungus, could be from hot water coming out of the hose when it turns on.


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> Yellowing is not likely from too little water. If not fungus, could be from hot water coming out of the hose when it turns on.


Never thought about the water effect, I did put down some diseaseex yesterday. Will update tomorrow, lawn seems to have taken off and KBG is really spreading.


----------



## kay7711226

Day25 after seed down, DAG22 for PRG/FF and DAG19 for KBG. 
Mowed AGAIN today(#4) at 1.5inch with the reel mower, was also getting good clippings........did someone say PGR!!! :| :| :|


----------



## kay7711226

Copying my post from the fungus thread todayhttps://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4167&start=200


----------



## kay7711226

Day27 after seed down, DAG24 for PRG/FF and DAG21 for KBG.

Mowed at 1 inch today and will keep it at that height for rest of the season. Color is coming back after the diseaseex application. Grass has really taken off this week with growth. Gave it a cosmetic touchup with the striping kit on Toro.


----------



## kay7711226

Reno - Day29 after seed down, DAG26 for PRG/FF and DAG23 for KBG.
09/12 sprayed Green Rich liquid iron(was on sale $11 32oz at my H/G center)
09/13 Mow#6 at 1inch
09/17 spoon feed Carbon X and Urea

Overseeding - Day 13 since seed down. DAG 9. 
09/11 Dropped some starter fert and some more seeds
09/13 First mow with the manual reel at 2inches

Front - 09/12 sprayed Green Rich liquid iron
09/13 Propi delivered today and will spray for fungus issue





















DIY fitting the striping kit onto the Reel Mower


----------



## Zcape35

Love the striping kit, the lawn is looking saweeeet. Easy street from here on out.


----------



## kay7711226

Zcape35 said:


> Love the striping kit, the lawn is looking saweeeet. Easy street from here on out.


Mehhh I thought so but I'm here trying to pronounce these Fungicide names :crazy: :crazy: make sure to get your preventatives down!!


----------



## Zcape35

I am supposed to put Prop down today, but I put it off to tomorrow.... If I wake up to an issue I am going to bust out the Glypho haha

Are you having some speed bumps?


----------



## kay7711226

Zcape35 said:


> I am supposed to put Prop down today, but I put it off to tomorrow.... If I wake up to an issue I am going to bust out the Glypho haha
> 
> Are you having some speed bumps?


Having some fungus issues on the front lawn, see post on(Fri Sep 11, 2020 10:20 am)

The front Reno had a little yellowing and was treated with Scotts dieasesex(Tue Sep 08, 2020 12:45 pm) looks much better today and greening up nicely. Will have to mow tomorrow AGAIN........

Mowed the front today and sprayed Prop so lets see in about 1-2weeks how its reacting.


----------



## Zcape35

That's great it started recovering, it's nice when applications work.


----------



## kay7711226

Another day dealing with fungus throughout the entire lawn, Front lawn seems worst and trying to keep the rest of the lawn at bay. 
09/14 Sprayed Front&Side with Prop at 2oz/M , dropped some scotts diseaseex on the side that is showing signs.

09/15 Mow the Reno area at 1inch, sprayed Prop, also sprayed the Back and dropped some diseaseex. Hopefully it does not affect the young grass on the overseeding.

Ordered a bottle of Azoxy today may need to do follow up in 14days

Front is due for fall 0.5lbs N blitz and Reno area spoon feeding in 2-3 days.


----------



## g-man

Can you post pictures of the fungus, close up and general area? Did you water in the disease x?

Reading back, it seems to me that you are applying a lot of stuff (iron) and heavy N. Let's make sure this is not a self inflicted wound.


----------



## kay7711226

BEAUTIFUL FALL WEATHER TODAY - MORNING DEW ON THE GRASS BLADES, SUNLIGHT JUST RISING OVER THE TREES AND HITTING THE LAWN, A FRESH CRISP COOL MORNING BREEZE.......AHHHHHHH(smell that?)

Reno - Day32 after seed down, DAG29 for PRG/FF and DAG26 for KBG.
Overseeding - Day 16 since seed down. DAG 12.

Walked across the street to check on my neighbors seeding project I'm helping with(Upcoming post soon)

Looked back over to my lawn and thinking, "what is there to complain/worry about" he has to deal with staring at my lawn EVERYDAY while his in a total mess. Seeing it from his perspective, went for a walk around the yard being appreciative of what I accomplished and just enjoy it after all the hard work....so follow me as we take a stroll along the morning dew glazed grass blades.

Reno area to the left, share half of it with my neighbor(West side), Front Lawn to the right(South facing)



Front Lawn









Reno area













Reno area transitioning into Overseeding Back Lawn(North Facing)







Screw Driver Test area(The Rock) Back Lawn(North Facing) - Overseeding





Side Lawn - Overseeding. Sharing half with North Side Neighbors lawn(he seeded during the summer with Lesco sun shade mix)









Front Lawn





Front Lawn view from my front door


----------



## Zcape35

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> Can you post pictures of the fungus, close up and general area? Did you water in the disease x?
> 
> Reading back, it seems to me that you are applying a lot of stuff (iron) and heavy N. Let's make sure this is not a self inflicted wound.


@g-man Good morning, I posted a few in the fungus thread so copying it back here. Yes diseaseex was watered in. I sprayed Propi and let it sit overnight, was watered in this morning with the seeding watering schedule. If I remember correctly(looking back at some pics) this issue was lingering since spring however never put much thought into it because of my inexperience with fungus and noticing it. The grass always seems to recover start filling in however the past 2 weeks with the wet humid weather I think this triggered something that cause the spread.

From 5 days ago before applying and treatment

















Today took a couple more in different areas

White powdery mildew on grass, most likely due to grass being to tall and to much water with limited sunlight(Back lawn overseeding area)



Side&Front lawn, there is some rust powdery stuff on some of the leaves


----------



## g-man

First one from today, does not look like fungus.

The rest from today, get a white paper towel and clean the leaves. It looks like rust fungus. It can slow down a reno, curative rates.


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> First one from today, does not look like fungus.
> 
> The rest from today, get a white paper towel and clean the leaves. It looks like rust fungus. It can slow down a reno, curative rates.


Roger that! going forward should I cut back on anything? See my plan below.

Outlook Rest of the Season

- Watering 1inch per week schedule, Weekly urea 0.5N lbs/M on the front lawn, maybe some Carbon X
- Watering, Spoon feed Reno area following the guide
- Watering, Spoon feed Overseeding area per the guide
- Follow up apps of Propi&Azxoy if *needed
- Prodiamine for preemegent
- Recommended Lime app from my soil test(excluding front lawn)
- Will try to skip any weed herbicide this fall.


----------



## g-man

0.5lb N/ksqft is too much on young grass in my opinion.

Water to ET, not just a 1in/week.


----------



## kay7711226

g-man said:


> 0.5lb N/ksqft is too much on young grass in my opinion.
> 
> Water to ET, not just a 1in/week.


Thanks, no young grass on the front lawn only new growth spreading from KBG. So will follow the recommendation from the guides.


----------



## kay7711226

Zcape35 said:


> Looks awesome!!!


Thanks man, think I'm more relaxed and looking forward to the mowing rest of the season....if you got any fungus questions feel free! BTW how far of are the kids on getting here for the Acorns? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zcape35

kay7711226 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, think I'm more relaxed and looking forward to the mowing rest of the season....if you got any fungus questions feel free! BTW how far of are the kids on getting here for the Acorns? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

They should be arriving any minute, they left on foot about a week ago.


----------



## kay7711226

Relaxed day yesterday, just doing daily inspection.

Did a leisure mow on the new lawn with the manual reel mower. Put some strips down on the front lawn, previously stopped with the fungus issue, did not want to matt down the grass and allow moisture and air flow to get in.

Dropped 2 lbs carbon X(24-0-4) on the front lawn with some SOP

Did 0.5lbs CX on the Reno area(500sqft) and also some SOP.

Checked on the neighbors lawn for watering coverage, adjusted the DIY rainbird impact a bit to cover more areas. Dropped some Lesco starter fert today 14-20-4, no germ as yet hopefully the PRG will wake up tomorrow.


----------



## kay7711226

Reno - Day36 after seed down, DAG33 for PRG/FF and DAG30 for KBG.
Overseeding - Day 20 since seed down. DAG 16.

Decided to pull the striping kit back out yesterday





Mow #??? Can't remember ANYMORE :lol: Think the KBG is back into pouting, seems not spreading in the pass week or so. Do you KBG!!





Got carried away and threw down some more seeds and cover with peat most some of the areas was a bit thin. Its been really dry the last 2 weeks hardly any rain, hoping the peat moss will help.





The benefits of a washout!!(happen 2 days after seed down on the overseeding)



Cut some flowers for the Ol' Lady she has done a wonderful job complimenting the lawn with her flower garden


----------



## kay7711226

So finally got my neighbors lawn across the street going....It's in really bad shape, pretty much nothing done to it all year just occasional mowing. During spring I dropped some Scotts triple action, had him hold off until Fall to do any seeding. Tried pushing him to do his soil test a couple times but he hasn't for whatever reasons.

~4 weeks ago had him do 2 rounds of Spectracide Herbicide to get rid of much weeds as possible. Had to wait 3-4 weeks before seeding per bottle label.

- Monday(9/14) did the prep for seed down, mow low, dethatch, raked, blanket spray tenacity
- 9/14 seed down(Newsome Trio Mix - TTTF 80%, PRG 10%, KBG 10%, and I also added some more PRG from Agway) 
- Watering daily 3-4 times a day(6, 12, 18) He tried manual watering 4 times a day however he could not keep up. 
I suggested getting a budget auto timer(Orbit) which can only do minimum 6hr schedules. Not optimal however it is 
what it is. He is hand watering twice daily areas out of range for the sprinklers.

- 9/18 Germination! The purple babies(PRG) of course!!

- 9/18 I had him picked up some Lesco starter fert 14-20-4. Wanted to hold of on throwing starter fert however with the low existing grass coverage and also considering the possible low nutrient soil , I went for it. He finally got around to dropping of the soil, we are expecting soil test report in a week or so, but I'm using my soil report as a guidance until his shows up in the mail















Added some soil due to pretty big sink in this area causing water to settle, dropped some of my seed mix I used on my overseeding project.



- 9/22 Significant germination throughout the entire lawn(where watering is kept up) Picked up some more Agway PRG since it was on sale, will do a walk around end of week and drop some more where needed.











The taller grass here is some Scotts mix he threw down ~2months ago, the new grass is already catching up.









No germination here as yet(none PRG mix) and was seeded 9/17


----------



## kay7711226

Reno - Day40 after seed down, DAG37 for PRG/FF and DAG34 for KBG.

Overseeding - Day 24 since seed down. DAG 20.

Yesterday, First time mowing complete lawn on the same day. All areas front and overseeded area at 2inches. Reno area at 1 inch with the manual reel. Bagging the clippings since the fungus issue was spotted and trying to keep both mowers cleaned after each use avoid cross contamination.

Also first time I'm able to do fert app all at once at different rates for the complete lawn. 
Front 0.5lbs N/M, Overseeding areas 0.25lbs N/M and went a bit heavier on the Reno area at 0.5lbs, grass looked hungry.....

It's been 2 weeks since applying scotts diseaseex(azoxy) and 1 week after spraying prop in the Reno area and clear visual improvement. The color is finally matching the front and the back lawn. Still some yellow areas but satisfied with results after the fungus.





Hand pulled my first weed today in the Reno area!



Still some yellowing in this area but much improved from 2 weeks ago, lot less sun than the other half of the reno area, not sure if this has any effect on the fungicide.

Tagging @Green I know you are also dealing with fungus issues. What's your recommendation on follow up apps both prop&azoxy(curative or preventative) on the new grass in Reno area?

@g-man what's your recommendation on follow up apps both prop&azoxy(curative or preventative) on the Reno area?


----------



## kay7711226

Reno - Day43 after seed down, DAG40 for PRG/FF and DAG37 for KBG.

Overseeding - Day 27 since seed down. DAG 23.

- Sharpened my mower blade today, noticed some rough cuts on the front lawn and brown tips on the leaves.
- Turned off daily watering today with a rain delay until Friday (hopefully it does rain, can't remember the last time it did)
- Yesterday seems the complete lawn got a que from the lawn gods because EVERYTHING seemed to "Pop" 
- Best color I have even seen the complete lawn, new grass must have grown a full 0.25 overnight, few POA seed heads popping up(hand pulling) couple broad leave weeds here and there(hand pulling)
- Walked over to the neighbors lawn and he was giving me endless Thank you, his lawn now has a nice "green hue" from the germination(will update after his first mow)

Reno area HOC 1inch



Full disclaimer:
- Since joining TLF, came across @Pete1313 Journal and that was my inspiration :thumbup: 
- Shown from the picturesque part of the lawn obviously :lol: :lol:

Reno area HOC 1inch





Front lawn HOC 2inch







Back lawn(Overseeding)


----------



## kay7711226

- With the expected rain, Mow the complete lawn at 2inch with the Toro. 
- Mow the reno area yesterday @ 1 inch getting good clippings every mow and color is really getting there. 
- Overseeding areas doing great the last 3 days. Some spots completely filled in. 
- Broadcast sprayed the entire lawn with Prop at 2oz/M rate. Heavy rain expected overnight, should get it down to root zone. Avoided doing azoxy because of the rain and will do later this week.

- Gave neighbor the manual reel to do his first mow. Most of the existing grass was getting above 3-4inch. New grass is just about 2-2.5. Hopefully end of week see some good tilers and thicken up.


----------



## Zcape35

Those pics are awesome! I'm gonna have to go buy a golf ball, but I gotta wait until my grass fills in that much.


----------



## kay7711226

Zcape35 said:


> Those pics are awesome! I'm gonna have to go buy a golf ball, but I gotta wait until my grass fills in that much.


Thanks man....I thought beautiful lawns and golf balls go hand in hand?? :mrgreen:


----------



## kay7711226

So with the first frost expected in ~28-30days I am trying to get a schedule for remainder of the growing season;

Done/Ongoing
1. All overseeding and Reno project complete.
2. Fungicides mostly taken care of, 1 more curative app of Azoxy before end of week.
3. Continue Fall blitz on the Front lawn and Reno area(post 45DAG)
4. Spoon feed overseeding area

@Green @uts (Help needed on a schedule or recommendations)
Items left to be done, in no particular order listed below

1. Limestone 50lbs/M on the overseeding&Reno area per soil test report(2 weeks buffer with ferts)
2. Soil amendments(Simple lawn solutions Soil&Root Hume - liquid spray) 
3. Prodiamine 
4. PGR 
5. Post emergents if needed(few broad leaves popping up front&overseeding areas)
6. Feature Iron


----------



## uts

Your PGR, feature and any broadleaf control can go together. I wanted pgr for the rest of the growing season to encourage lateral growth and decrease top growth so I would do it now.

Lime, I have to apply as well but I will do it at the absolute end of the season. I will let the winter do the job for me and not worry about it

Prodiamine has a hard limit of 60d from germination is for the growing season upto November or so, so apply as necessary but if you are using tenacity you have some pre and post already happening.


----------



## kay7711226

@uts At what stage on the newly germinated seeds can I do PGR?


----------



## uts

kay7711226 said:


> @uts At what stage on the newly germinated seeds can I do PGR?


I do not have the answer to that but I personally will not use it till late spring next year until the stand matures. I will read the label again.


----------



## Green

uts said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @uts At what stage on the newly germinated seeds can I do PGR?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the answer to that but I personally will not use it till late spring next year until the stand matures. I will read the label again.
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of PGR in the Fall at all. I did a program in the Fall once, a few years ago. If anything, it might have made the disease worse by slowing things down. I like to use PGR in the mid to late Spring, continuing into early Summer. The only thing I use it for in the Fall is a single app before an overseed.

I'd also try not to use post emergents this Fall due to new grass. Easy to burn up. If you can pull weeds, great. If not and it's something that absolutely needs to be controlled, try spot sprays of Tenacity with NIS, maybe...but wait until you've mowed a few times. If you're into October and it's really getting cooler, Tenacity might not work well or be a good choice, and you could probably try a conventional post, really carefully.


----------



## kay7711226

Thanks both, will update my planning per the advice given.


----------



## kay7711226

Reno - Day48 after seed down, DAG45 for PRG/FF and DAG42 for KBG.

Overseeding - Day 32 since seed down. DAG 28.

- Mow complete lawn, doing some searching for used Greensmower in the area, got some leads on 2 that I'm currently considering
- Continue Fall Nitro blitz on the front lawn
- Increased spoon feeding on the reno area to 0.5lb N/M, I will say the lawn is 80-90% filled in and should be 100% by end of the season
- Overseeding area took a hit with 1.5inch of rain, most of the younger grass has been laying flat for past 2 days or so, had a couple showers since and not helping.
- Considering skipping my last azoxy app

Neighbor's Lawn update
- Day18 seed down, DAG14
- good even germination on the total lawn
- 2nd mow done with the manual reel, mainly keeping the existing grass from over growing and most of the PRG is already at 3inch
- Will have him use the regular mower once it dries out to have a better quality cut.
- Some overseeding will need to be done in the spring but happy with the results for now.


----------



## kay7711226

- Easy day today, just hanging out with the family in the lawn enjoying the fall weather.
- Lawn company was doing aeration at my neighbors lawn, he stopped by and we had a good chat about my lawn care program. Complimented me and gave a few advice based on what he sees in the surrounding areas.
- Stopped by another member lawn today to check on his overseeding, getting good germination and had him adjust his watering schedule. 
- Decided to do a late mow, feels good to be able to mow the complete lawn switching between the Toro and the manual reel.


----------



## Green

What are your soil temps 4 inches down? Mine were 70F a few days ago.


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> What are your soil temps 4 inches down? Mine were 70F a few days ago.


I actually did some comparison(checked the soil temps few weeks ago)
Front lawn-South facing - Sep 17th - 73F Oct 6th 66F
Side lawn -East -Sep 17th - 69F Oct 6th 62F
Back lawn - North - Sep 17th - 73F Oct 6th 62F
Reno - SouthWest - Sep 17th - 69F Oct 6th 66F

My Neighbors lawn(where I will be adding PRG) Oct 6th 58F North facing and 57F South facing

Was rather surprise on the differences.......


----------



## kay7711226

Neighbor's Lawn update
- Day22 seed down, DAG18
- Newsome Trio Mix - TTTF 80%, PRG 10%, KBG 10%, PRG from Agway
- First time having him mow with the brand new Murray mower, had it sitting in his garage for over a year. Adjusted to 2" HOC, checked blades, add oil and gas. Started on first pull!

Pre(SS6000 only in this area)


Post


Pre


Post


Pre


Post


Pre

Post


Pre



Post




Pre

Post


Pre 

Post


----------



## kay7711226

Picked this up today(under the mercy of the Mrs. for the rest of my life! ) got if from a golf course, runs on first pull, cuts ok but was sitting for the season since they got some newer mowers. Inspected it as much as I can from what I have read on here, No grass catcher, transport wheels, head lamp works, 11 blade Reel, measures ~37.5cm -37.75cm(almost EOL?) Cutting height now set to 3/8 I want to cut at max 7/8. Some cosmetic damages, some dirt/grease build up(good Idea to try clean up? saw a youtube vid using motorcycle cleaner good/bad idea?
Adjusted the reel to bed knife after transporting, the locking bolts was loose on the right side, cuts paper! A little rough sounding spinning the reels manually maybe because of the rust build up on the bed knife? Should I try removing and cleaning it up? 
Anything else need to check before I give it a run at 7/8? | Mowed yesterday with manual reel at 1" too soon to go down to 7/8?


----------



## kay7711226

Reno - Day54 after seed down, DAG41 for PRG/FF and DAG48 for KBG.
Overseeding - Day 38 since seed down. DAG 32.

- 10/6 sprayed complete lawn with Green Rich liquid iron and Lawn Energizer 6-0-0 from simple lawn solutions(really gives the lawn a green punch)
- Cleaned up the JD 220A with spray nine, did some mechanical checks and adjustments.
- Mowed the rest of the lawn with the Toro with out the striping kit HOC 2inch(had to use the bag, leaves are coming down!!)
- Gave the Reno area first "official" cut today with the JD HOC 7/8inch 





Reno Objective 1 accomplished - Get cultivar match as the front lawn - Get same color match as front lawn







Top View of Reno area(guess that's why its called Blue grass :lol: )



Top down of the front lawn(excuse the POA)


----------



## kay7711226

***Reno*** - Day58 after seed down, DAG55 for PRG/FF and DAG52 for KBG.
***Overseeding*** - Day 42 since seed down. DAG 38.

Applied Carbon X pro at 0.5lbs N/M on the complete lawn - expecting 0.5inch of rain to water in and give the full lawn a soaking, It's been rather dry past few days.
Tinkering around with the JD220A, trying to get a feel for it mechanically, running it everyday(cutting the reno at 7/8 inch) see how it reacts. 
Was able to backlap it using some lapping compound from Auto zone(PerMatex Valve Grinding Compound 1.5oz, grit range 120,150,180,220)
Looking over parts I will need to service during the winter. Upcoming project

**Neighbor's Lawn update***
- Day28 seed down, DAG24
- First spoon feeding on 10/10 urea 46-0-0 @0.5lbs N/M. Went a little heavier compared to the 0.25 rate, teaching him how to measure and calculate Nitrogen /M applications.
- Lawn has good color to it and he is happy.
- My other neighbor aerated and dropped same SS5000 mix as my front a week ago. Checked in on his lawn the PRG is already germinated, will keep an eye on his progress as well.


----------



## CTTurfDad

Oh wow, what a development! You took a reel plunge! Best of luck to you with that new acquisition, it sounds like you're going to have fun with it during the offseason. I can't wait to see that in full effect next year!


----------



## kay7711226

CTTurfDad said:


> Oh wow, what a development! You took a reel plunge! Best of luck to you with that new acquisition, it sounds like you're going to have fun with it during the offseason. I can't wait to see that in full effect next year!


@CTTurfDad Thanks man, it's getting reel up in here :lol: Gotta say I'm enjoying the downtime only mowing/fert and watching the magic happen


----------



## kay7711226

***Reno*** - Day65 after seed down, DAG62 for PRG/FF and DAG57 for KBG.
***Overseeding*** - Day 49 since seed down. DAG 45.

- Down pour of rain past couple days over 3-4 inch total as of yesterday
- Tried timing the rain to put down some fert apps
- Mowing complete lawn constantly every 2 days, Reno area almost everyday(with clippings) between the JD and the manual reel(maybe I'm enjoying it to much)
- 10/16 0.5lbs/M of SOP on the complete lawn(Last for the season)
- Noticed the overseeding has slowed the past 2 weeks, the sun is no longer rising at the north facing part of the lawn(maybe a reason to add heavy Mazama overseeding next season?) could also be not getting even fert application in those areas
- Reno area South west facing is getting more sun, could be reason I'm mowing daily keeping it sub 1 inch, ~95% filled in since germ.
- 10/18 Hand drop some starter fert in areas where the new seeding seems stalled and also in areas where I notice KBG is spreading young rhizomes in the Front and in the Reno area. Experimenting - see if any results by next week. 
- Also noticed the lawn reacts much better to the Carbon X(looks greener) than the Urea, will keep alternating weekly.

Front(south) double stripped HOC 2"



Reno (South west) Mowed with Manual Reel and JD HOC 13/16



Overseeding North facing HOC 2"



Overseeding East facing double stripped HOC 2"



**Neighbor's Lawn update***
- Day35 seed down, DAG31

- Mowing every 3 days
- TTTF is taking off and looking great
- Some bare spots with all the rain and washout, will add more seeds as needed next spring

HOC 2"


----------



## kay7711226

Also hand pulling POA mainly in the front lawn, noticing seed heads not sure if this is normal at time of year.


----------



## Green

Yeah, seed heads are normal on Poa annua most of the year.

Annua is easier to find and remove than Triv, by far. Next year, late Summer, you can hopefully use a pre-emergent so this doesn't keep multiplying over time.


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> - Also noticed the lawn reacts much better to the Carbon X(looks greener) than the Urea, will keep alternating weekly.


Probably due to the fact that the fast release portion (83% of the 24%N) is itself roughly half Ammonium Sulfate. And AMS is faster to take effect than urea (but not quite as efficient at foliar uptake as urea is, if you're spraying). Urea/AMS blends are awesome this time of year.


----------



## uts

Green said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Also noticed the lawn reacts much better to the Carbon X(looks greener) than the Urea, will keep alternating weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably due to the fact that the fast release portion (83% of the 24%N) is itself roughly half Ammonium Sulfate. And AMS is faster to take effect than urea (but not quite as efficient at foliar uptake as urea is, if you're spraying). Urea/AMS blends are awesome this time of year.
Click to expand...

Likely getting a kick of iron as well in Cx compared to straight urea or AS.


----------



## kay7711226

@Green Good observation on the AMS/Urea characteristics, will continue using both rest of the season. Did read somewhere that better option during the fall blitz would be granular vs spraying foliar. Did consider foliar due to the small amount needed on the reno(500sqft) and accomplishing even coverage. I am going heavier to get even coverage with both Urea and CarboX(results speaks for itself so far)

@uts with the iron results from CX does it make sense to still do Feature? Have not used it as yet, CX will be my go to fert going forward supplementing SOP as needed.

***Reno*** - Day68 after seed down, DAG65 for PRG/FF and DAG60 for KBG.
***Overseeding*** - Day 52 since seed down. DAG 48.

- Did some mechanical checks on the JD220A
- Dirt/Oil cleaning up with spray9
- Lubricating rusted screws weekly, incase need to be removed during the reel replacement(upcoming project)
- Picked up a transfer pump, needed to remove gas and oil
- Ordered a new bedknife and screws for the JD, will try it out with the little life the 11-bldae reel has left(just under 4.75") expected next week
R101278	Screw - Bedknife	15
RET17532	Bedknife - Fairway .189 Min	1

#### FINAL POST ON RENO TRACKING SINCE I'M AT 60DAG ON KBG , IT'S BEEN A RIDE! #####

- 10/20 Urea apps on the complete lawn. 0.5 lbs N/M
- Mowed Reno 10/20 
- Hand pulling POA - accidentally pulling up good grass however I've been transplanting those into damaged fungus areas, surprisingly they are holding up and growing.
- 10/22 Mow complete lawn with Toro and Reno with the manual reel, then went over it with the Toro to stripe and pick up leaves.
- Got my first edging done on the Reno(patiently waited, resisted 3 times) Edged the front also

Full arsenal out today beautiful weather, even the Lil one was out for some action with her pusher



Moved the bottom right sprinkler head a bit, was on the grass, drilled into the curb and placed it there to stop hitting it with the Mower



Some more edging



Oh I think she likes it


----------



## Green

@kay7711226, I really only spray supplemental apps when I need more N between apps due to problems on small areas or spots, and it's always low rates...often 0.05-0.1 lb N.


----------



## uts

The amount of Iron in Cx is lower than say Xgreen and since its not a homogeneous fertilizer I feel that I do get some inconsistency in spread and color - maybe that is because I have a no mix lawn and I do not do big 1lb of N apps almost ever. I have kept them usually at 0.4 - 0.5lbs/N which makes the quantity smaller and spread somewhat uneven. I also do not like going on the lawn 3 or 4 times so I just try to do it as accurately dispersed to complete it in 1 maybe 1.5x.

I tried Xgreen and go better and more consistent color. I therefore do end up using Feature.

The other thing that I took into account is that my soil iron levels were fairly adequate, even then my grass responds to the spray. Wether that is the small component of the foliar urea in feature I am not sure.

Now that I have better cultivars of TTTF and some PRG I will def test it again. There have darker color at baseline compared to a lot that there is currently and will use the soil iron better as well. I will keep it well fed and see what Feature shows.

All in all I will likely continue using it especially when I am using PGR because it causes some yellowing with each application.


----------



## kay7711226

@uts thanks for pointing that out. Lets see what next season brings, what's the fun in not switching things up and not trying new ways


----------



## kay7711226

10/24-26 I think half the leaves on the trees decided to all take a nose dive at the same time! Battling leaves and rain to give the overseeded area as much sunlight as possible, top growth has really improved after couple of high temp days and increasing my Fert apps(Urea&Carbon X)

10/27 - The new bedknife showed up for the JD and wanted to get it on and try it out, expecting rain the next day so was a rush. Had to get some extra tooling to break those screws off(~20yrs of torque and rest build up) few mistakes made but live you learn. Couldn't get the JD to start after putting it on the side to get access to the bedknife, spilling Oil, locked up the pull start(still cannot understand why) however after some tweaking and fiddling around finally got it going and smoking out the cul de sac. Was just in time to mow with the Toro get the leaves off and then go over the Reno area with the JD.

Managed to get CarbonX down after in the dark with the hand spreader @ 0.5lbs N/M on the entire lawn. No risk in going heavy, grass seems to be having a feast going back and forth weekly with Urea&CX.

Gave neighbor some urea to put down also, TTTF lawn is looking really good minus the bare spot. Will have him winterize his DIY sprinkler before expected snow on Friday.

10/28 - Rained held up late afternoon, went back out with the JD just to get it running(incase any oil need to be burnt out) Not as much smoke as yesterday and ran fine on 1st pull. Was not able to see how well it cut with the new bedknife so did another cut today after "brooming it" lift the grass blades up. The cut quality is definitely improved with the newer fairway cut bedknife, don't see rippling effect and not having to make triple passes to cut(even though I enjoy it)

Noticed how good it was looking so decided to give the front another mow with the strip kit attached. Rain expected later tonight and into tomorrow and possible first Snow on Friday.



Note to self DON'T do this again!!



New Bedknife has nice relief grind on both sides, hopefully this will extend the little life left on the reel.



Polished the Bedbar



After the first cut





Very pleased with how well the grass has filled in both on the front(2nd season) and the Reno area



Front HOC 2"



Reno HOC 5/8"


----------



## kay7711226

Dealing with leaves, snow, frost, rain and what ever it is that keeps digging into the lawn!!

Today got out to do some landscaping and planting. Picked up 2 Conica Spruce for the front of the house and 2 Holly shrubs. The Mrs want something we can add lights to for Christmas, at the old home we had plenty options however before moving in here the previous owner removed all trees/shrubs front the front.

Did not have to do any leaves today, cleaned up yesterday(heaviest yet) and mow the complete lawn. Expecting more rain today and temps going back up into mid 60's mid week so still week or 2 of decent weather and enough time for fert apps and lime early next month. Grass is probably best shape of the season yet, will be enjoying the last few mows!!


----------



## uts

Nice man. Did you dig up those dahlia tubers?

Edit: I saw you were thinking of pushing more growth via N, while that is doable, I would think about giving the grass time to harden up for winter. Temps will fall back fairly quickly after that week and we have already had a hard freeze. I would keep mowing which will encourage growth regardless. You have likely out down a good amount of N till now.


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Nice man. Did you dig up those dahlia tubers?
> 
> Edit: I saw you were thinking of pushing more growth via N, while that is doable, I would think about giving the grass time to harden up for winter. Temps will fall back fairly quickly after that week and we have already had a hard freeze. I would keep mowing which will encourage growth regardless. You have likely out down a good amount of N till now.


@uts yea the Mrs. will dig them up and try to keep them moist over the winter for replanting next season.


----------



## kay7711226

Story continues with leaves....

- Past 2 days weather has improved a lot, lawn is no longer mushy and wet. Temps higher 40's - mid 60's, my soil temp currently at mid 40's-mid 50's

- 11/2 was able to put down my final fert app, 2lbs of CX Pro 24-0-4 /M on the complete lawn, no rain expected hopefully the few misting/dew should be enough to activate the fert.

- Mowing every 3 days, growth has slowed down seems going into winterizing mode
- Watered in the fert on the reno area today, was leaving a darkish haze on the lawn while mowing
- Will try keeping up with leaves daily for next few days to give lawn as much sunlight as possible
- Lime app and a late fert app left for the season(maybe a fungicide app)

***Overseeding*** - Day 66 since seed down. DAG 62.

- Growth has been really slow since the overseeded area is on the North facing side with least amount of sun. Note** target reno date for seeding North side in fall next time**
- However lawn has fully recovered from the levelling and expecting it to fill in during spring next season.

**Neighbor's Lawn update*** - Day52 seed down, DAG48

- Keeping up mowing every 3-4 days
- Did urea about 2 weeks ago at 0.5lbs/M
- DIY sprinkler was removed and put away
- Lime app and a late fert app left for the season

***Overseeding***









**Neighbor's Lawn update*** 
- Before pics page 6(https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=20441&start=100) Tue Sep 22, 2020 10:56 am



This one area is same mix as my overseeding SS6000



















Close up on the TTTF in the Newsome Trio mix seems very similar to my KBG leave blades, plan is to get it at 3-4inch next season


----------



## kay7711226

Weather was to good not to get out into the lawn today, sharpen the blade on the Toro and some lubrications to keep things running smooth. It's been 4 days since putting down the CX pro and grass always seem to show very good results vs the Urea apps. Mowed and bag leaves then decided to switch up the stripes for a different look(Ja? Nee?). Did not mow the reno area only strip and bag leaves. Will save some mowing for the weekend with the 70deg expected for the next few days.


----------



## uts

Using the 220A yet?


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Using the 220A yet?


Oh yea.....think more than 6-7 times now, I still alternate with the manual reel sometimes. Since installing the new bedknife on the JD cut quality is much better. Will use it tomorrow or Sunday or both


----------



## kay7711226

Lost the morning battle with the leaves and wind, literally took 10min after I was all done to turn around and noticed nothing was done!!

Decided to hold off until the evening. Started hand pulling some POA from the overseed area, within the last week they suddenly burst through and started growing seed heads(same as what I was pulling from the front about 2 months ago) Filled a 4quart bucket with POA. Noticing what seems to be white grubs while pulling POA, saw this in the front as well(will have to do a treatment in spring)

Growth on the lawn in the past week has been much more than the past 2 weeks with the low temps/frost and snow. Mow twice since the weekend with much more clippings(bagging) the high temps(65-70's) and that heavy last CX pro fert must have done the lawn good. New grass is spreading and lot more tilers.

Think about 1/3 of the leaves are left on the trees and wanted to get it cleaned up before the expected rain in the next 3 days. Played around stripping the lawn just for the fun of it, the stripping kit on the Toro is doing much better than the JD mower(have to investigate why)

Had neighbor put down lime today with the expected rain. His last urea was about 2 weeks ago so should be no harm. 5 bags of 40lbs on the complete lawn(~5K) Lawn color is improving everyday and can tell the difference with it in the background of my photos.(he is happy, his wife is happy and his neighbor is asking questions)


----------



## kay7711226

11/15 Put down 18lbs Mag I Cal Lime @5K rate, was able to clean gutters and leave clean up before the rain. Removed all sprinkler heads with timers, and brought hoses inside. 
Got about 0.5 inch of rain and gusting winds 60mph with tornado watch couple towns over. Had one window shutter broke in half collected it in the neighbors lawn. Will put down 4 40lbs lime(recommendation from soil test) on the north facing(including Reno area) and side lawn next time it is expected to rain.

Neighbor is mulching leaves and mowing as needed. Hopefully can get winterized fert app down in couple weeks


----------



## kay7711226

Got in what might be my last mow of the season today(hopefully not), 60deg day. Amazing how quickly the sun disappears these days, being out in the lawn almost daily makes this more obvious. Still getting clippings so will monitor over the next few days with the higher than average temps expected. Color is still holding and strip is lasting longer, be nice to see it all winter long but may not be healthy for the lawn.

Got around to fixing window shutters which got blown off couple days ago in the storm(remove, wash, prime, first coat custom color paint) will be back out tomorrow 2nd coat and hanging them all back up, avoiding get the ladder onto the lawn.

Will take all chemicals inside tomorrow from the garage to avoid freezing. Got 1/4 bag of urea left open that will be testing on neighbors lawn for winterizing. 4 bags of lime waiting to go down before any expected rain.


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> Got in what might be my last mow of the season today(hopefully not), 60deg day.


Probably not, because if it grows a certain amount over the next week or two, it's going to drive you crazy and you're going to feel compelled to mow. Yup, that's how it goes.

I mean, you could let it go, especially since you mow low and it's unlikely to get over 2 inches, but it might look ragged in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Green

We are probably a couple of weeks away from the target time for a late fertilizer application. Here are the details of what I'm looking for as far as experiment details:

-a large area with the same mix of grass types and other conditions like sunlight, which can be broken up into at least 3 portions (ideally a zero or low traffic area during Winter):

--no fert
--0.5 lb N
--1.0 lb N

-target no more or very minimal topgrowth when applying. Usually this coincides with a soil temp near or slightly below 40F (calibrate your thermometer if needed).

-carefully apply the fertilizer evenly without overlaps between areas, and mark the plots and create a map for yourself so you remember what was done and where.

-rain of 0.25-1 inch within a week or less, as usual when fertilizing.

-no fertilizer until at least June 1st, 2021.

-evauate color, growth, etc. every few weeks and take photos from time to time.

Here is how I did it last year (but the experiment failed due to standing water, so definitely avoid an area prone to flooding!): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=229610#p229610

When you're ready, let me know and I'll bring up this year's thread for you. Both of us will post our experiments in it. Yours is experiment #2. Mine is #1, and is: late fertilizer app versus earlier app.


----------



## kay7711226

11/22 Dropped 80lbs lime on complete lawn, went at a much lower rate on the front lawn(maintaining 6.0PH or just a little boost) back(north facing) and side lawn(north east) needed the bulk of it. Mowed again just to clean up few leaves and get some stripes in, did get clippings so grass is definitely growing. Color looks really good for end of Nov.

Also did some edging which didn't have time for last time I mowed. Got over 1.5 inches of rain overnight into this morning, so lime should be all good. Time to put the spreader away(still need a cable for the edge guard)

Finished up hanging the shutters no damages from the ladder. Added the extra shutters to the side garage next to the Reno area, nice face lift!

Have a buddy who works at golf course coming sometime this week to check out the Reno and the JD.

Neighborh also mowed and grass is holding its color really good.

Few last season pics


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> We are probably a couple of weeks away from the target time for a late fertilizer application. Here are the details of what I'm looking for as far as experiment details:
> 
> -a large area with the same mix of grass types and other conditions like sunlight, which can be broken up into at least 3 portions (ideally a zero or low traffic area during Winter):
> 
> --no fert
> --0.5 lb N
> --1.0 lb N
> 
> -target no more or very minimal topgrowth when applying. Usually this coincides with a soil temp near or slightly below 40F (calibrate your thermometer if needed).
> 
> -carefully apply the fertilizer evenly without overlaps between areas, and mark the plots and create a map for yourself so you remember what was done and where.
> 
> -rain of 0.25-1 inch within a week or less, as usual when fertilizing.
> 
> -no fertilizer until at least June 1st, 2021.
> 
> -evauate color, growth, etc. every few weeks and take photos from time to time.
> 
> Here is how I did it last year (but the experiment failed due to standing water, so definitely avoid an area prone to flooding!): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=229610#p229610
> 
> When you're ready, let me know and I'll bring up this year's thread for you. Both of us will post our experiments in it. Yours is experiment #2. Mine is #1, and is: late fertilizer app versus earlier app.


@Green (Not sure if you missed this question) Easiest would be the north facing on the neighbors lawn measures approx 1K. Grass still filling in so hopefully don't affect experiment ro much. Split that into 3 sections?


----------



## kay7711226

- 11/28-30 Cleaned and polished the JD and Toro mower(thought I was done mowing) Dropped the height of the JD down to 15mm(was 5/8") Also adapted my DIY HOC tool to a nut, bolt and locking washer to make adjustment easier compared to the previous flat head machine screw. Backlapped the Reels on the JD, bought couple items for the JD maintenance(Gear oil, Bearing Grease, Grease Gun) Mowing the complete lawn about once a week with about half bag of clippings ~0.25-0.5" of top growth still(unusual for this time of year, don't remember mowing this late last season, then again only my 2nd lawn season in CT)

Got well over 3 inches of rain in the last 7 days, lots of flooding and water settling however its much better than last year before the lawn was established. Hopefully by summer next year when over seeded areas are filled in it will be better.
Another bad wind storm couple days ago(no window shutter damage this time, and the newly painted ones are holding up)

Noticed squirrel are really making a mess digging into the lawn(Sighhh it never ends) try stomping back the grass and covering it up to help it recover but this late it may not and will need to seed or wait for it to fill in next spring.

Will get a mow in sometime this week when the temp is above 50 and sunny. Busy doing some handy work on the SUV painting Brake rotors(rusting)(guess everything needs degreasing and painting these days)

Neighbor is also keeping up leave cleaning and the mess from the wind storms, also mowing once a week and getting little less clipping(not bagging)

Couple pics of the overseeded area and the color holding up on the front and reno area.

P.S All Christmas Lights and Decor are up for the Season(Mrs. did another great job on the Decor)





Front HOC 2"



Reno HOC 15mm





Back Overseeded HOC 2"(All photos taken on same day this one however shows the "true color" of the entire lawn)





Side Overseeded HOC 2"


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are probably a couple of weeks away from the target time for a late fertilizer application. Here are the details of what I'm looking for as far as experiment details:
> 
> -a large area with the same mix of grass types and other conditions like sunlight, which can be broken up into at least 3 portions (ideally a zero or low traffic area during Winter):
> 
> --no fert
> --0.5 lb N
> --1.0 lb N
> 
> -target no more or very minimal topgrowth when applying. Usually this coincides with a soil temp near or slightly below 40F (calibrate your thermometer if needed).
> 
> -carefully apply the fertilizer evenly without overlaps between areas, and mark the plots and create a map for yourself so you remember what was done and where.
> 
> -rain of 0.25-1 inch within a week or less, as usual when fertilizing.
> 
> -no fertilizer until at least June 1st, 2021.
> 
> -evauate color, growth, etc. every few weeks and take photos from time to time.
> 
> Here is how I did it last year (but the experiment failed due to standing water, so definitely avoid an area prone to flooding!): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=229610#p229610
> 
> When you're ready, let me know and I'll bring up this year's thread for you. Both of us will post our experiments in it. Yours is experiment #2. Mine is #1, and is: late fertilizer app versus earlier app.
> 
> 
> 
> @Green (Not sure if you missed this question) Easiest would be the north facing on the neighbors lawn measures approx 1K. Grass still filling in so hopefully don't affect experiment ro much. Split that into 3 sections?
Click to expand...

I think it should work. How thin is it still, though?


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are probably a couple of weeks away from the target time for a late fertilizer application. Here are the details of what I'm looking for as far as experiment details:
> 
> -a large area with the same mix of grass types and other conditions like sunlight, which can be broken up into at least 3 portions (ideally a zero or low traffic area during Winter):
> 
> --no fert
> --0.5 lb N
> --1.0 lb N
> 
> -target no more or very minimal topgrowth when applying. Usually this coincides with a soil temp near or slightly below 40F (calibrate your thermometer if needed).
> 
> -carefully apply the fertilizer evenly without overlaps between areas, and mark the plots and create a map for yourself so you remember what was done and where.
> 
> -rain of 0.25-1 inch within a week or less, as usual when fertilizing.
> 
> -no fertilizer until at least June 1st, 2021.
> 
> -evauate color, growth, etc. every few weeks and take photos from time to time.
> 
> Here is how I did it last year (but the experiment failed due to standing water, so definitely avoid an area prone to flooding!): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=229610#p229610
> 
> When you're ready, let me know and I'll bring up this year's thread for you. Both of us will post our experiments in it. Yours is experiment #2. Mine is #1, and is: late fertilizer app versus earlier app.
> 
> 
> 
> @Green (Not sure if you missed this question) Easiest would be the north facing on the neighbors lawn measures approx 1K. Grass still filling in so hopefully don't affect experiment ro much. Split that into 3 sections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it should work. How thin is it still, though?
Click to expand...

@Green see my post on "Neighbors lawn update" » Thu Nov 05, 2020 11:27 am. You can get an idea from those photos.


----------



## Green

I just looked, but it looks like you guys have some areas that are almost filled in, and others that aren't. The one behind the house looked the best on Nov. 5th from the photos...


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> I just looked, but it looks like you guys have some areas that are almost filled in, and others that aren't. The one behind the house looked the best on Nov. 5th from the photos...


Only problem might be the shade from the tree back there(when leaves are back), preferable would do the front right section ~2ksqft or the front left 1ksqft, both are north facing with full sun Spring into Summer. Will try to get a pic sometime this week


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked, but it looks like you guys have some areas that are almost filled in, and others that aren't. The one behind the house looked the best on Nov. 5th from the photos...
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem might be the shade from the tree back there(when leaves are back), preferable would do the front right section ~2ksqft or the front left 1ksqft, both are north facing with full sun Spring into Summer. Will try to get a pic sometime this week
Click to expand...

Ok. You probably have a little time to do that and figure stuff out. I haven't applied mine just yet as of today, and I'm probably a week ahead of you here with cold temps. My sunny front is still growing, but kind of slow now.


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked, but it looks like you guys have some areas that are almost filled in, and others that aren't. The one behind the house looked the best on Nov. 5th from the photos...
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem might be the shade from the tree back there(when leaves are back), preferable would do the front right section ~2ksqft or the front left 1ksqft, both are north facing with full sun Spring into Summer. Will try to get a pic sometime this week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. You probably have a little time to do that and figure stuff out. I haven't applied mine just yet as of today, and I'm probably a week ahead of you here with cold temps. My sunny front is still growing, but kind of slow now.
Click to expand...

Neighbor got in his last mow couple days ago. Timing when you thinking about getting the fert apps down?


----------



## kay7711226

12/4 Got my official FINAL MOW done. Was expecting Northeaster storm the following day so this was final day to get it done. Got about 1/4 bag of clippings so still growth happening mainly on the front and north east side of the lawn.

12/5 Heavy rain(2.25") wind and some slushy stuff but no snow. Trying to keep off lawn much as possible however chasing the little one around is making it impossible.

Lawn is now ready to go to dormant! Was a great season, learned a lot and looking forward to next season(Putting Green Conversion)

Some final pics for reference.


----------



## Green

Looks good.

As far as the fertilizer, I'm looking at the forecast, and it looks like I'll be doing mine on Friday so it gets watered in by the rain coming in the days after that. I'll mow one last time (only half the yard needs it) and then apply it to the handful of areas where I'm doing it.

If you're pretty sure the grass is almost done in your area (won't need to be cut again), you can do the same, applying during the next week. I'm not in your area, though, and haven't been there, so I'm not sure how it compares right now.

By the way, what's the putting green conversion, and what grass types do you have, where? Didn't you also use TTTF in an area? Or was that the neighbor's?


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> Looks good.
> 
> As far as the fertilizer, I'm looking at the forecast, and it looks like I'll be doing mine on Friday so it gets watered in by the rain coming in the days after that. I'll mow one last time (only half the yard needs it) and then apply it to the handful of areas where I'm doing it.
> 
> If you're pretty sure the grass is almost done in your area (won't need to be cut again), you can do the same, applying during the next week. I'm not in your area, though, and haven't been there, so I'm not sure how it compares right now.
> 
> By the way, what's the putting green conversion, and what grass types do you have, where? Didn't you also use TTTF in an area? Or was that the neighbor's?


Thanks, all the hard work and knowledge was worth it!

Neighbor is done cutting(will get some pics tomorrow) so will also shoot for Friday/Saturday before the expected rain.
Newsome TTTF Trio Mix is what I used on the neighbors lawn together with some PRG from Agway.

My reno area(SS5000, 80%KBG 10% FF 10% PRG) Looking to bring it down lower than 0.5" and do some sand levelling to make it "putt-able" will be and experiment.....


----------



## kay7711226

50deg today and Sunny.
###Pulled out the JD to checked the gear oil level. Mistakenly removed the wrong plug and started draining noticed it was rather "dirty" so went ahead and completely drained it and refill with SAE 85W-140.

###Used my grease gun for the first time, wasn't as messy as I thought. Hit all the zerks(14 what I checked) with Valvoline Ford Multi-Purpose Grease NLGI #2 Grade LB Lithium 12-Hydroxystearate EP Grease. Closest to what JD recommended.
Lubricated all bolts, links, springs, reel, roller, anything what seem can rust. Checked the gas tank, few sediments at the bottom, decided not to clean it, gas is treated and should be fine over the winter. Cranked it up first pull and YEA I Mowed the Reno area. Brough it down to 15mm, must have cut off 10mm decent amount of clippings(don't think I Mow the reno area last time)

###Got the snow blower out, dust blow, checked oil and gas, gas was little low. Got it going with the electric starter after 2 tries. Did the same with the lubricants, gave it a good polish after and ready to go!

Few pics for reference







This was washout area during the reno, transitioning into the back lawn(ss6000 mix). Don't get any sun back here so difficult for it to recover during late Fall.


----------



## kay7711226

12/12. 51deg and foggy, checked soil temps just above 40deg. Got neighbors experimental winterizing fert app down. Applied it on the front north facing lawn. That area measures just at 1ksqft(left side) 2ksqft(right side)So divided into three parts(333sqft) 1 area at 0.5 lbs N/M and 0.25 lbs N/M.

Timing was perfect just as the rain started. Did a walk through, lawn is looking healthy vs before the Reno. Grass is about 75% filled in, may not overseeding in the spring rather fight the weeds which was abundant before we started. Last spring I used the new triple action from Scotts on both our lawn, got good results(literally no crabgrass during the year) and may consider it again. Did notice moss is coming back and will have to address that next spring.

12/13 61deg today! So yea I will be EDITING my last mow date AGAIN! mowed front, side and back. Stayed away from areas that no longer gets Sun. Main intention was to get the stripes more defined on the front lawn. Still getting clipping, so some top growth on front and side lawn not so much in the back. Still amazed at the color being its almost middle of December. 90% of other lawns in the neighborhood are dormant and browning up.

Cleaned out the Toro, scraped, washed, waxed and Final put away.

Took 2 pics of the neighborhoods lawn.

Far left(closer to driveway)0.5lbs N/M nothing in the middle and closer to the steps 0.25lbs N/M.



Right of the steps 0.5lbs N/M nothing in the middle and the far right(boundary with other neighbor)0.25lbs N/M.


----------



## Green

Looks good. Do you want to open your own thread in cool season? Maybe title it something like low rate late winterizer experiment. I can put a link to it in my thread.


----------



## kay7711226

Happy New Year Lawn! 
Hope everyone staying safe and best wishes for 2021!

- Not much going on, Snow and Winter is here. 
- No snow plow lawn damages so far from snow clearing on the cul de sac. Doing my best to keep markers in place so they don't destroy it like last season. Also had all neighbors do the same with markers. 
- Lawn is holding up, nice deep green and the stripes is still defined being the talk of the "neighborhood Walkers" 
- Still having some warm winter days(45-55deg) and LOTS of rain. Hopefully ground gets hard enough soon to prevent sogginess.
- Past month or so having two visitors in the lawn, a Red Fox and some Bunny Rabbits. Finding droppings, footprints in the snow throughout the lawn and my Ring cam capturing both walking by, seems like Hunter and Hunted scenario ongoing...

- Neighbor's lawn is snow covered so might do an update on the Winter fert app once the weather is good for pic taking

Dec 19 14inch Snow fall



Jan 03, 0.5-1 inch snow. See the stripes??


----------



## mac_mellow

stripes in the snow, very cool


----------



## kay7711226

###Welcome Back####
Start to the 2021 season and whew what a list already;
- Snow mold
- Fungus
- Rabbit damages
- Squirrel damages
- Fox, Rabbit piss and feces damage 
- Snow plow damage

Snow is completely melted and no more soggy arears(North facing not 100% as yet) however dry enough to walk and do some raking.
Leave blow and cleaned up over past couple days.
Yesterday put away the snow blower(fingers crossed) 
Sharpen the blade on the Toro, started up on first pull
JD took few more pulls but runs fine, blade looks good(may need to replace soon)
Getting plans together for soil test fert/fungicide/pesticide once the growing season gets going(including neighbors)

Overall lawn is starting to green up, the Reno area looks best overall(think due to the low cut and drainage, 80% color) 
Front still not there and will need some more time ,will see how the overseeded area looks in the next week or so. 
Soil temp now at South facing(50deg was ~40deg 2 weeks ago) North facing(45deg and 40deg where no sun was frozen 2 weeks ago)

The ol' lady got the vegetable raised bed cleaned up and preparing for the "square foot gardening" this year, her tulips are all sprouted and coming along good(minus the rabbit attacks, she is using the bath soap trick to repel them) 
Should be an exciting season!!!


----------



## kay7711226

mac_mellow said:


> stripes in the snow, very cool


@mac_mellow Indeed, indeed bro!


----------



## kay7711226

- 03/25 Started 2 small 1'x3' container with Mazama KBG, will be using this as plugs throughout the season as needed

- 03/26 Did my first cut, raked and used the toro to vacuum up twigs and little rocks on the reno area. Used the manual reel to cut(0.5inch) got about 0.25 in clippings. Used the toro again to bag the clippings incase any fungus tips and not wanting to spread it. Few weeds popping up, hand pulling for now. One 4 inch diameter spot needs filling in from squirrel digging. Overall Reno area looks healthy and best of the complete lawn thus far

- 03/26 Ran the toro on the front lawn, mainly to get the top 0.25 inch of dead grass off. Color is coming back within the past couple days(0.5 inch of rain over the week) color is 80% back to normal and seeing some new growth

****EDITED****
- 03/27 Took soil samples before spraying prodiamine from front and back north facing lawn(where I levelled and overseeded last fall) Roots were far down as 6inches!(especially on the front), my first soil test roots were not this deep down. Had difficulty pulling the roots apart to get them out of the soil samples, soil texture and color is much darker and does not feel "clay like" compared to when I did first reno. Did not do samples from the reno area. Sent samples out yesterday to Uconn for testing

- 03/27 Got neighbor across street to start raking and cleaning up, his lawn is also coming back to life(couple days behind my front lawn progress, last year was a week or more behind) Sprayed prodiamine at max rate 0.83oz/M for TTTF @5K sqft doing a split app so did 2.11 oz=~60grams and next app in ~2-4months(56grams for max yearly)

- 03/27 Sprayed prodiamine on complete lawn at 0.55oz/M max rate for KBG @4K sqft also doing split app 1.70 oz =48grams. More than likely will only have to do another app on the Back overseeded area from last fall since brought in new soil and might be heavier weed pressure compared to the front lawn and reno area.(14grams until max rate)

- 03/27 Also stop by my fellow lawn forum buddy to look over his lawn and give some tips on a plan coming out of winter

- 03/28 ~1inch of rain and some really heavy winds


----------



## uts

We need pictures!


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> We need pictures!


as requested......


----------



## kay7711226

- 4/4 Mowed reno area(broke the 1/3 rule) was at ~1inch took it down to 5/8 with the JD(first usage this season) - used the toro after to bag clippings.

- 4/4 Mowed Front lawn @2inch same as last season, most of the top dead grass is now almost gone. Also did some edging.

- 4/4 Started taking down the dead tree limb that was hanging all winter long, used pole saw, while removing the lower branches it came crashing down, damaging small area on the back lawn. Patched it up with some top soil.

- 4/6 Soil Temp done, front&reno area ~47deg, back and side ~45deg. My test plots with Mazama in the containers(soil temp ~46deg) has no germination(12 days since seed down)

Overall Reno is still looking best and color is really popping, front lawn color is 90% while the side and back north facing lawn is greening up but not much top growth as yet.


----------



## kay7711226

###Edited Lawn Journal Naming####(Kay Lawn Journal - (Neighbors Lawn)Northeast CT)

- 4/9 Neighbor did first mow @2inch and lawn is at full color. Expecting rain in the next 2 days so starting him on fert program for the season(This will bring my winterized experiment to an end see post here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25014) Had him picked up 2 bags of Pro-G optimizer and 2 bags of Lesco 25-0-6 5% Fe from our local siteone. Put down 1 bag of Pro-G on complete lawn 40lbs/5K and 1lb fert 0.2N/M. Back lawn needs some moss treatment soon, will try to get grass up to 3inch before next cut goal is to be at 3.5/4" by summer.

- 4/9 "Accidentally took the reno down to 0.25"(was at 0.5") using the manual reel(removed the rollers and had it on lowest setting) visually looks much more "glass like" better "ball roll" for the golf balls 

- 4/10 Put down ~4lbs of starter fert left over from last season onto the back lawn, green up/growth is coming in slowly, unusual amount of weeds and POA(yellowish/green new growth) Put down 1lb 0-0-50 SOP with 0.1lbsN/M Carbon X on the front and reno area

- 4/10 First germination on the mazama test plots!! 2 weeks after seed down...........The pain of KBG! Added some starter fert in one of the boxes see how it compares w/wo

- 4/13 Did first stipe on the front, its now at 100% color and the envy of the neighborhood. Hand pulling some POA from both front and reno area. Holding back on putting up the DIY sprinkler system, try to push as much root depth as possible, unusually dry this time of year. The Mrs tulips is at full bloom and looking really good.

HOC 0.25"



Squirrel dug a hole, making the best out of it.....



First stripe cut for the season on the front









Walk through neighbors lawn green up.











Germination



A "gift" from my company, not sure they know what I do in my spare time :lol: :lol:


----------



## kay7711226

- 4/17 got a soaking 2.1 inches of rain, needed it. Even more reason to hold off on turning the DIY sprinkler system. Did turn the main controller back on to track the weather forecast.

- 4/21 Mowing every 2-3 days and pulling POA mainly from the front lawn, Reno area has a few. The back lawn is a mess with POA. Ignoring for now hopefully the Prodiamine will keep the seed heads at bay and will deal with the dead POA in the summer heat.

-Neighbor lawn is the talk of the cul de sac, out doing itself and the dark green from the TTTF is something to stare at. Still needs more thicken up aiming for 2.5-3 inch on next mow. Trying to get him at least once every 5 days(now I don't look like the only crazy lawn nut in the neighborhood)

- 4/21 dropped another 0.25 lbs N/M CarbonX on the front and reno area, guess with the early green up lawn is looking a bit hungry.

- Got something special arriving today (This is what all the hard work on the Reno was about) to be seen.........

- Got my soil test report back from Uconn and was a bit surprised on the pH(front lawn) still trying to understand the "buffered PH" need to see how I can work on the micro nutrients to get up to recommended levels. @Green @ken-n-nancy @g-man Any thoughts

Front Lawn - 3inch top soil brought in 2yrs ago and been keeping up with lime apps `~75lbs @1K to date



Back Lawn - 1inch top soil last fall and keeping up with lime apps from previous soil report(Levels is expected) ~150 lbs @2K to date.


----------



## Green

I'm still new to soil testing and that type of thing, but my newbie response is that Calcium is very, very low and Potassium and Magnesium are somewhat on the low side. I would think a Calcitic Lime would be the main thing to focus on, multiple times per year, at the maximum recommended rate, to help bring up the Calcium and pH. Beyond that, I don't have a whole lot of input.


----------



## kay7711226

- Overall the front and reno areas doing really well, noticing few spots of possible yellowing(some leave tips) fungus on the reno area. Got 95% of all the POA hand pulled from the front&reno area, filled in the spots with some topsoil and it seems already filled in. Mowing front 2-3days and Reno almost daily with the greens mower.

- The back lawn is finally catching up, the existing grass is growing same pace as the front, however the younger grass is starting to spread and fill in, needs about another 1inch to catch up.

- Neighbor is now mowing at 3.5 inch, had him applied fert to the entire lawn at 0.25 lbs N/M. He mistakenly started using leftover starter fert had to run out and stop him!

- Neighbor #3 started doing some over seeding, advised him against it and deal with the weeds, his lawn is really struggling with weed pressure. Gave him the idea of doin similar "sod farming" as I am now doing.

- Noticing in my cul-de-sac ~10 homes that no one has any dandelion weed pressure. Seems that since I moved in and started my lawn care, they have all caught on(peer-pressure) and have been mowing and fertilizing more often. If I go further down, everyone else lawn is peppered with it and other broad leave weeds.

- 4/28 sprayed Feature at the 2oz/M rate on the complete lawn(4.5 gallons water)
- Monitoring the yellowing and may have to do some preventative rates sometime soon. Getting enough rain that I can still hold off on turning on sprinkler system.

The tulips is looking REALLY good, however it's couple weeks ahead compared to last spring. Neighbor also planted in the fall and its yet to flower(less sun than ours)



- And here it is the "Big Surprise"!!! From Squirrel hole to this! 
The "Talk of The Neighborhood" "The guy with the putting green" they now refer to me. 
Pleased to say this is what all the hard work last Fall has gotten me. Mowing almost daily and enjoying every bit of it!!



- 4/29 ~ 6weeks after seed down and 3 weeks since germ. This KBG is a pain!! I did an experiment with and w/o starter fert, can you tell the difference??


----------



## kay7711226

Need to diagnose this in my sod farm, Fert burn? Fungus? Heat stress?


----------



## uts

Growing in a container is much different than the ground. The soil dries out much faster so keep a close eye.

The grass looks fantastic!


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Growing in a container is much different than the ground. The soil dries out much faster so keep a close eye.
> 
> The grass looks fantastic!


Thanks man, will keep an eye, seeing some signs of fungus popping up may have to do a treatment soon. How's it going up your side?


----------



## kay7711226

Got around 1.2" inches of rain so far for the week, just enough to keep me from having to start watering. Hopefully this keeps up for month of May.

- 5/2 did 0.5lbs of 0-0-50 SOP and 0.5lbs N/M of CarbonX on the Reno area, was up in the air about doing Fungicide or pushing growth with N got get rid of the brown tips. As of today looks like it responded really well and much greener color.

- 5/4 Bi weekly 0.5lbs N/M CarbonX on the front lawn, about 10 heads of seeded POA left to hand pull

- 5/6 Mowed complete lawn on a 2-3 days schedule and almost daily mowing on the Reno area with the JD(for my chipping/putting)

- 5/6 Added some more starter fert to the Mazama sod farm, longest KBG pouting ever!!

- Neighbor also mowed today, TTTF was well over 4" took it back down to 3" trying to get him to mow every 4days, lawn is looking superb and filling in nicely.

- Neighbor#2 overseeded over a week ago and almost at 1"(Lessco seed mix) Wanted to use my manual push mower to do the first cut but the original grass was to tall and my mower would have took to much off. Advice him how to use his Honda without turning on the lawn having the wheels causing damage. Had to give him a hand to remove his blades, apparently he never took blades off before for sharpening.

- Did some maintenance on the JD, greased the reel bearings, and other grease points, also checked the drive belts and roller&eel drive chain, made some adjustments.

Taken from my neighbor's steps, neighbor#2 to the top right


----------



## kay7711226

Same Ol' story .....mowing every 2-3days and almost daily on the Reno area

- 05/8 Got ~0.7" rain just enough to keep the lawn watered and not connect the DIY sprinklers. Sprayed 32oz of Humic acid I had left over from my RK Kit I bought last year on the Reno and back lawn(over seeded area) ~3K

- 5/8 Dropped 0.5lbs N/M Carbon X on the overseeded area to try push top growth since seems it's really slow back there
- Noticing the Reno area reacts really good to the CarbonX however within a week it will loose its color. Will try a fungicide preventative app on the next rain day.

Redefining "line in the sand" with my neighbor#4. He recently started a lawn program, they sprayed some fert and weed apps(Dimension) He also dropped some lime couple days ago and keeping up with his mowing.....(The lawn peer pressure)



5 weeks since Germ, got it's first cut yesterday on the taller areas, still getting new germ ~10 weeks later(Do you KBG!)


----------



## uts

Bottom one is with fertilizer?

I think the overall cooler temperatures have prohibited growth especially in the less sunny areas. We have consistently seen low 40s temperature at night over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Bottom one is with fertilizer?
> 
> I think the overall cooler temperatures have prohibited growth especially in the less sunny areas. We have consistently seen low 40s temperature at night over the last 2 weeks.


It's been a weird Spring growing wise. My 'This day last year" pics keeps popping up and nothing was growing compared to this year, however it seems stalled and waiting for Summer? Yep bottom is with the first initial starter fert app, I have since added more to both to try kickin its azzzz.


----------



## kay7711226

- 5/18 Did my first test of T-nex together with Azoxy, Feature and Urea. Nice cocktail in backpack sprayer.
Some how I miss calculated the Reno area sqft suppose to be 700sqft I only mixed enough for 500 and had to redo for 200 sqft more. 0.5 Gallon water vs 0.75. Worked out OK, will wait for next 2 weeks to check results before applying to the rest of the lawn. Growth has really kicked in on the back(north facing over seeded area) Mowing same rate as the front lawn, younger grass is starting to match color and about 1" lower than the existing grass

- T-nex 0.3 oz/M rate (check if needed to increase/decrease rate) recommended is 0.75oz/M however I am cutting at 
15mm.
- Azoxy 0.77oz/M
- Feature 2oz/M
- Urea 0.3oz/M

EDIT###

- Hooked up the B-Hyve controllers and put new batteries, all connected to the Hub without issues
- Flush out the reno area lines with water before connecting the Rain bird heads, then install them and adjusted. 
Recalibrated the flow rate and ready to go when need(gonna be a scorcher the next few days without rain) Did get a 
thunderstorm yesterday with about 0.1" rain


----------



## kay7711226

Over a week now since applying PGR on the reno area and already seeing results, 0.25" of growth in ~4days, previously was cutting 0.25 every 2days and mowing daily to maintain 12mm HOC.

- Watering past week due to no rain and high 90's temps, ~0.5" rate per 30-40mins runs per zone(4) Hand watering some spots as needed
- 05/22 0.5N/M on the front lawn with 0.5lb SOP, continuing to mow at 2.5"
- 05/24 Introduce the rest of the lawn to same PGR cocktail as the reno area

* T-nex 0.3 oz/M rate
* Azoxy 0.38oz/M(lower rate as preventative)
* Feature 2oz/M
* Urea 0.3oz/M

- Got 0.1" of rain last night and expecting all that we missed in the past 2-3 weeks over the weekend!!
- Will try to get some Propi down at prevenative rate and have the rain get it down to root zone

Mazama finally got the memo(all happened in the last week), scissor cutting to maintain ~3" HOC







KBG filled in around the putting cup nicely



Changed the layout of the reno area, let part of it grow out to match HOC(2.5") to the back lawn(shade mix, however overseeded last fall with more KBG)(see pg.12 Thu Dec 10, 2020 5:03 pm) Also this area was not filling in at the 0.5" HOC. Doing much better now.



How you liking those 90deg ?? Built a Wall to keep the neighbor OUT! :lol: :lol:











Some updates on the overseeding last fall, was really slow to green up and growth rate was not good since its north facing and sunlight was limited early Spring. However last 2 weeks everything is falling into place and looking good.











This area was by far the most troublesome to get established(limited sun, slope, moss, sprinkler not hitting)
However its at the point I have been pushing it to be at, can check back on pg.7( Sun Sep 13, 2020 2:54 pm) to see how much it has filled in


----------



## uts

That mazama looks great! Love the box!


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> That mazama looks great! Love the box!


True test will be in the plugs, but yea quality looks good.


----------



## uts

kay7711226 said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> 
> That mazama looks great! Love the box!
> 
> 
> 
> True test will be in the plugs, but yea quality looks good.
Click to expand...

Is it potting soil or regular garden soil in that container? Feeding will be key when you do transplant them


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uts said:
> 
> 
> 
> That mazama looks great! Love the box!
> 
> 
> 
> True test will be in the plugs, but yea quality looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it potting soil or regular garden soil in that container? Feeding will be key when you do transplant them
Click to expand...

Regular garden soil, tried to match my current soil make up in the lawn. BTW any group buy on SOP this year?? will be running out off sometime after the summer


----------



## uts

kay7711226 said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True test will be in the plugs, but yea quality looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it potting soil or regular garden soil in that container? Feeding will be key when you do transplant them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regular garden soil, tried to match my current soil make up in the lawn. BTW any group buy on SOP this year?? will be running out off sometime after the summer
Click to expand...

Il post it on the CT forum and see if anybody wants.


----------



## kay7711226

- 05/27 Mowed the complete lawn and some clean up, both neighbors mowing, walk through both lawns and gave some watering tips and some advice for Fert on other neighbors lawn.

- 05/28 Beat the rain today and was able to spray Propiconazole 14.3 at 2oz/M on the complete lawn 4Ksqft, also added urea at 0.3oz/M(1.2oz total)

With the expected rain over the weekend this will be more than enough to get Propi down to root zone.

- Transplanted Tomatoes and Cabbage into the raised bed and top dress with Black cow, also gave one of neighbor some extra seedlings(Beans, tomatoes, lettuce, carrots, zucchini)


----------



## mac_mellow

kay7711226 said:


> Over a week now since applying PGR on the reno area and already seeing results, 0.25" of growth in ~4days, previously was cutting 0.25 every 2days and mowing daily to maintain 12mm HOC.
> 
> - Watering past week due to no rain and high 90's temps, ~0.5" rate per 30-40mins runs per zone(4) Hand watering some spots as needed
> - 05/22 0.5N/M on the front lawn with 0.5lb SOP, continuing to mow at 2.5"
> - 05/24 Introduce the rest of the lawn to same PGR cocktail as the reno area
> 
> * T-nex 0.3 oz/M rate
> * Azoxy 0.38oz/M(lower rate as preventative)
> * Feature 2oz/M
> * Urea 0.3oz/M
> 
> - Got 0.1" of rain last night and expecting all that we missed in the past 2-3 weeks over the weekend!!
> - Will try to get some Propi down at prevenative rate and have the rain get it down to root zone
> 
> Mazama finally got the memo(all happened in the last week), scissor cutting to maintain ~3" HOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBG filled in around the putting cup nicely
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the layout of the reno area, let part of it grow out to match HOC(2.5") to the back lawn(shade mix, however overseeded last fall with more KBG)(see pg.12 Thu Dec 10, 2020 5:03 pm) Also this area was not filling in at the 0.5" HOC. Doing much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking those 90deg ?? Built a Wall to keep the neighbor OUT! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some updates on the overseeding last fall, was really slow to green up and growth rate was not good since its north facing and sunlight was limited early Spring. However last 2 weeks everything is falling into place and looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This area was by far the most troublesome to get established(limited sun, slope, moss, sprinkler not hitting)
> However its at the point I have been pushing it to be at, can check back on pg.7( Sun Sep 13, 2020 2:54 pm) to see how much it has filled in


Pristine!!! This is what TLF is all about. VERY IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## kay7711226

mac_mellow said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over a week now since applying PGR on the reno area and already seeing results, 0.25" of growth in ~4days, previously was cutting 0.25 every 2days and mowing daily to maintain 12mm HOC.
> 
> - Watering past week due to no rain and high 90's temps, ~0.5" rate per 30-40mins runs per zone(4) Hand watering some spots as needed
> - 05/22 0.5N/M on the front lawn with 0.5lb SOP, continuing to mow at 2.5"
> - 05/24 Introduce the rest of the lawn to same PGR cocktail as the reno area
> 
> * T-nex 0.3 oz/M rate
> * Azoxy 0.38oz/M(lower rate as preventative)
> * Feature 2oz/M
> * Urea 0.3oz/M
> 
> - Got 0.1" of rain last night and expecting all that we missed in the past 2-3 weeks over the weekend!!
> - Will try to get some Propi down at prevenative rate and have the rain get it down to root zone
> 
> Mazama finally got the memo(all happened in the last week), scissor cutting to maintain ~3" HOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBG filled in around the putting cup nicely
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the layout of the reno area, let part of it grow out to match HOC(2.5") to the back lawn(shade mix, however overseeded last fall with more KBG)(see pg.12 Thu Dec 10, 2020 5:03 pm) Also this area was not filling in at the 0.5" HOC. Doing much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking those 90deg ?? Built a Wall to keep the neighbor OUT! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some updates on the overseeding last fall, was really slow to green up and growth rate was not good since its north facing and sunlight was limited early Spring. However last 2 weeks everything is falling into place and looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This area was by far the most troublesome to get established(limited sun, slope, moss, sprinkler not hitting)
> However its at the point I have been pushing it to be at, can check back on pg.7( Sun Sep 13, 2020 2:54 pm) to see how much it has filled in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pristine!!! This is what TLF is all about. VERY IMPRESSIVE.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, soon get you there!


----------



## kay7711226

- 05/28 - 05/30 got 2.6 " of rain and 2 days temp back down in the 40's!!!! Crazy. Hopefully my Propi did not get leached and becomes useless.

- 05/31 Got out and mow the complete lawn, the PGR is def working since I did not have to bag clippings on the front and back lawn. Reno area had same growth rate 2 weeks in with the PGR and not having to mow daily

- 05/31 Noticing a bit color difference in the Back lawn vs the front and Reno. Color is much more dark in the back, only areas in the front that matches are the arears on the edges that I hand dropped fert. Leads me to believe that the rate that I am using in the spreader is not optimal for peak performance. With that said went with a heavier rate 0.75/M with the Carbon X(maybe its losing its potency from being open since last fall?) Will keep monitoring next 3 days.

Also planning to do some late spring lime(AMP XC) on the next rain day.


----------



## kay7711226

- 05/2 mow the reno area(seems the PGR is wearing out) puts me exactly at 2 week mark for T-nex 0.3oz rate cutting at 15mm. Will let it go until next week to match rest of the lawn so I can it all at once. Will try 0.4oz rate next app

- 05/3 Got just under 0.1" rain this morning enough to water in the rest of the Carbon X fert. The 0.75lbs/M rate def greened up the front. Will be the last heavy rate until after summer, some light Nitrogen spraying apps when applying the PGR/Feature cocktail.

- 05/3 Expecting some heavy rain late evening so put down app of AMP XC lime at the 11.5lb/M rate(50lbs covered the total 4K) Target another 50lbs in Fall. Targeting 6.0 pH from last soil test.

The fert difference on the edge(heavier rate) vs the rest of the lawn(taken after the 0.75lbN/M rate)





The Rose next to the Reno coming really early this year





Rain total last weekend and the Vegetable garden coming in nicely(still got lots of extra seedlings to give away)


----------



## kay7711226

- 06/03 Well that "Heavy Rain" thing didn't happen! Got only 0.1" to water in my lime, left with some white/grey spots all over the lawn, more so on the short cut reno area.

- 06/04 Hand watered the Reno area to get the lime down into the soil. Was also timing to be able to apply PGR cocktail and wanted a couple days in between so had to water the lime in so don't affect the fungicide

-06/05 Smoking hot and humid today(92F), waited until after 7pm to mow, reno area is back to needed to be cut everyday! Rest of the lawn still holding on to the PGR. Waiting for at least 2 weeks for the rest of the lawn before reapplying PGR and want to be able to do 1 spraying app on the complete lawn(reno area PGR is coming up on 3weeks)

-06/06 Another hot one today(95F) Sprayed full lawn today late evening(730pm lower 80's)

- T-nex 0.4 oz/M rate (up from 0.3oz)
- Azoxy 0.77oz/M
- Feature 1.5oz/M
- Urea 0.3oz/M

Some observations, noticing a huge difference in the color of the lawn, and it seems to be holding longer compared to early spring(more watering and bi weekly feeding) Also noticing on the Reno area the best color(visually) is around 16mm-25mm(5/8" - 1") Will share some pics to compare, however even now at 13mm the color is much darker green. 
Overall this could be due to the fungicide treatment and the benefits of PGR.

Also there is an area that borders the neighbor that was not greening up compared to the rest of the back reno area and now seeing same improvements (greener and overall looks thicker and healthier)

BEFORE HOC ~20mm.....(think I am getting some brown batch on the edges, fungicide should take care of it)



AFTER HOC 12MM



BEFORE



AFTER(white/grey spots remnants of the lime that did not get fully watered in)



BEFORE CUTTING(Overall quality and thickness of the grass, rose petal for contrast) This is the closest "True color" of the complete lawn



BEFORE ~2WEEKS AGO(Notice the "brown/faded color top right corner about 3' left of the sprinkler head and about 2' to the right)



AFTER, SINCE USING PGR COCKTAIL area next to the sprinkler head.



MAZAMA SOD FARM.....(if only it played this nice in a real Reno)


----------



## uts

The grass and sod farm look great. Now you need the rotary scissors for those edges


----------



## kay7711226

Thanks man, it's finally paying forward, my weedwacker does a fair enough job keeping the edges at height. I consider it the Greens "Rough"


----------



## kay7711226

Weather has really been all over the last 2 weeks, temps, rain, humidity, making it hard to time apps and stick to a schedule.

- 06/10 Sprayed Bifenthrin 7.9% to treat for ants mosquitoes and ticks
- 06/13 was able to put down 2lbs/M 0-0-50 SOP before the rain(0.2") on the complete lawn. Added some to the Mazama sod with CarbonX fert.

- 06/14 total of 0.5" of rain since last rainfall
- Took down 3 oak trees(10" diameter) in the back all with a pole saw, ropes and neighbor brought his Stihl 18 saw to help cut them up. Looks a lot lighter back there now. Will consider renting a Boom Lift to do some trimming during the fall.

- Getting some brown patch on the front and reno, specifically on the edges, think the last 2 fungicide is keeping it in check, dropping a few urea in those spots to help it recover. Coming up on my next PGR and time for 2nd dose of Propi. My last PGR seems to be wearing out on the short cut Reno, mowing every 2 days, mowing rest of the lawn every 4-5 days.


----------



## kay7711226

-06/15 Took advantage of the cool weather, sprayed full lawn today late evening PGR #4(730pm lower 70's). Skipped the Propi app until next watering schedule

- T-nex 0.4 oz/M rate 
- Feature 2oz/M
- Urea 0.3oz/M

- 06/16 Watered in full lawn ~0.5" at 4am-6am, 4 zones. Seeing new growth in the dollar patch areas after applying urea, hopefully it will fill in before the onslaught of the summer heat else will do some transplant from the Mazama sod

- Setup the neighbors(#1) sprinkler system for 45min every 4 days(2 zones) ~0.5" per zone, also having him hand water some areas. He is sticking to mowing every 4-5 days on the TTTF, will try to get some pic updates before summer.

- Neighbor #2 is interested in PGR and following a similar spraying app, putting together a plan and will be able to do spit buys now(4ways)

- Overall lawn is keeping its darker green color/strips 3-4 days longer since starting PGR apps, tracking it via GDD and hopefully can stay under the rebound phases going forward


----------



## kay7711226

##DOLLAR SPOT DESTRUCTION####

*KBG/PGR - check
*Dollar spot probability model(4days above 40%)(High temps, humidity, dew) - check
*Hour glass leaf blade damage - check

So what did I learn, it can only take 1-3 days for fungicide to kick in even with a healthy lawn. Nitrogen deficient or not, even a small amount of rain/dew is enough, you can stop the spread if treated immediately.

I did have this breakout last year and miss treated it with Azoxy(while treating some fungus on the reno after germ) so guess the spores remained. Strange thing this year is where its attacking, along the edges. Last year was edges close to the house and some spots in the middle. (Don't wanna say it) but back and side lawn does not have any issues(FINGERS CROSSED) mainly because it's more fescue blend with KBG at the moment but with the KBG overseeding last fall hopefully.....

Will do my follow up Propi this weekend and continue urea and watering to help recover.

Reno area driveway side



Front lawn driveway side(opposite Reno)



Front lawn street side



Front lawn House side



Front lawn House side



Reno Garage side close to back lawn



Since spraying Propi ~2.5 weeks ago and adding urea and extra watering, can see some recovery


----------



## kay7711226

- 06/18 Was able to put down Propi at 2oz/M rate and get it watered in. Monitoring the brown patch. Neighbors keep asking "what is that" ......."I was going for the Tiger stripes patterns but......"That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

- 06/26 Mowed the complete lawn just before a a few droplets came down. 0.1" of rain and adding to my "wet lawn" overnight issues.

- Hand watering some areas and checking both neighbors lawn for signs of fungus. Also damaged a good part of my mazama sod farm, accidentally dropped to much fert and did not removed it. Fert Burn!


----------



## kay7711226

Keeping up with watering past week and tracking rainfall(hardly any) expecting some thunderstorms this week so hopefully can get a good down pour.

Mowing every 3-5 days and only removing 0.5-0.75" of clippings on the front, side and back of the lawn, the reno short cut area removing about 0.25" clippings every 3 days, will mow most times before chipping and putting for(tranquility)  
Lawn is keeping color compared to everyone else in the area.

Monitoring the fungus issue, brown patch still recovering and not spreading, noticing some leaf spot/melting in the back lawn along the edges where gets less sun. Hopefully the Azoxy will help.

Mazama sod is still recovering from the fert burn, over watering to wash out as much as possible

- 06/21 2lbs Carbon X on the side lawn only(last fert until after summer) 
- 06/28 Did another cocktail spraying at 8pm(3 days above 90deg)

- T-nex 0.3 oz/M rate (1.2oz = 35.5ml)
- Azoxy 0.77oz/M (3oz = 91ml)
- Feature 2oz/M (8oz)
- Urea 0.5oz/M (2oz)

- 06/28 Fixed neighbor sprinkler heads(damaged from hitting with mower). Planning PGR spray for neighbor#2 sometime this week when temps drop


----------



## kay7711226

- 07/1 Mowed before the rain, got about 0.2" with the thunderstorms, also got out during the rain to spray Bifenthrin 7.9% at 1oz rate/M. Noticing more than usual Japanese beetles in the lawn, the last spray seems to be keeping the ants at bay and mosquitoes not so much. Hopefully last app for the season, don't want to over use this stuff.

- 07/02 1" rain total since yesterday(FINALLY something to talk about) Dropped 2lbs/M SOP 0-0-50 on the back and side lawn during the rain. Had applied same rate ~2 weeks back on the front and reno.

Suppose to rain all weekend, we need the soaking, and need to give the sprinklers a rest.

Readjusted neighbor spray heads(keep hitting them with edger) and adjusted frequency of watering 45min every 3 days vs 4, also change out an oscillating head at the backlawn for a rainbird impact same as the others.

Stopped mow 2 areas of the low cut to give it time to fill in(struggling all season) one gets least sun all day and the other full sun but for some reason don't fill in. So will not mow at 12mm and give it time to fill in

Few months back did the same to let ~12" back from the low cut to fill in and it has done so nicely
lets see how long takes for this area to fill lin. This is the border with the backlawn HOC 2" this area get least sun.



Pic from last season(Dec10 post)



This is the street side bordering the neighbor HOC2" not sure why it is struggling, been giving it extra water and fert to push growth lets see if the HOC is the problem for not filling in.



Some damages from the brown patch fungus, will not mow this edge and let it fill in


----------



## kay7711226

Lawn has really been growing pass 3-4 days both on low cut and 2" HOC rest of the lawn. Mowed twice since Sunday Checked my GDD and notice I'm due for my next PGR application today, thunder storm currently ongoing and expecting more rain with TS Elsa arriving overnight into tomorrow. So PGR will be tomorrow after the rain.

Lawn has responded really well to the drenching rain since last week. The POA in the over seeded area started dying out, will try to hand pull as much as I can for the aesthetic appeal.

Raked up the dead grass for the brown patch damage





Mowed before the thunderstorm rolled in









KBG Recovery ongoing







The Mrs. Dahlias coming in nicely





The low cut area growing out the edges currently at 1" vs 0.5"





Around the Putting hole completely filled in now



Growing out this area also to fill in 3 HOC here 0.5", 1" and 2"





Back lawn(overseeded) few POA(brown areas)



Side lawn(Overseeded) few POA(brown areas)


----------



## kay7711226

It has been raining on/off for the past 2 weeks 6"+(not complaining) Lawn is luvin it and makes it easier to do spray applications with good timing.

- 07/09 Sprayed
- T-nex 0.4 oz/M rate (was 1 day over GDD)
- Urea 0.3oz/M
- No Feature

- 07/10 Mow the complete lawn, now using Toro for 2" HOC, JD for 12mm HOC and Manual reel 1" HOC(growing out section on the low cut)

- 07/10 Dropped some mazama seeds in the damaged patch areas(curiosity).....

- 07/12 Noticing areas in the front and Reno losing its color a bit, so gave if some fert 1lbs/M Carbon X and 1oz Urea mixed in

- 07/12 Neighbor's lawn is rebounding with all the rain as well, made him drop 1lbs/M fert yesterday to help green up


----------



## kay7711226

Rain has slowed only 0.25" in the last week, however enough to keep the grass green and no need for irrigation. Mowing 3-4days on the 2"HOC and every other day on the low 12mm cut lawn.

- 07/16 sprayed tenacity on neighbor# 2 lawn(terrible outbreak of crabgrass)(he was warned)
- 07/19 PGR was due, did a late evening spray and watered in/off around midday today

- T-nex 0.5 oz/M rate (2oz = 59ml) >>highest rate this season GDD set to 317 from 294
- Feature 1oz/M (4oz)
- Urea 0.5oz/M (2oz)

- 07/20 hand pulled some nutsedge, may need to spray tenacity if it starts becoming annoying(need to finish my tenacity due to shelf life) Noticing some signs of fungus popping back up in the front lawn, will do a Propi spray later today

- Some pics from the low cut area that I'm trying to have filled in, color is 100 times more vibrant vs low HOC. Will sacrifice the color for playability(chipping/putting)(may grow it out in fall)

1" vs 12mm HOC





Right to Left 12mm cut with Greens mower, 1" cut with manual reel and 2" with Toro



Bordering line with neighbor



Back lawn 95% filled in from the overseeding good color match with the rest of the lawn


----------



## kay7711226

Since last PGR(0.5 rate) top growth has really slowed, not sure if it has to do with also spraying Propi and Azoxy a couple days after. Another outbreak of fungus on the Front lawn AGAIN, not as bad as the brown patch, will be monitoring it. Rest of the lawn is doing fine, need to see why front is affected more than the rest of the lawn.

- 07/22 Azoxy @ 0.77/M rate and Propi @ 2oz/M

- 07/23 Ran into some issues with the JD mower, it was losing power once I engaged the drive lever, tore apart all the maintenance parts, drain the fuel tank and cleaned it, added new fuel, Check oil level and topped up, check spark plug and cleaned it, pull the carb and cleaned it, all did not help. Decided to give it a run without the air filter and that solved it. Ordered 2 filters came in on Sunday and now back up and running.

- 07/26 had neighbor#2 spray follow up tenacity for crab grass and weed control. Have planned for him a Fert, Pre-E and PGR schedule. Neighbor #4(next to the low cut area) questioned me about lime products and quantity. They hired a lawn care company this season and can already see the improvements.


----------



## kay7711226

- 07/27 Color on the front lawn started looking a bit faded so put down 1lb/M Carbon X(0.25N/M) mixed with 1lb/M SOP on the full lawn. The Greens grade SGN of the SOP makes it a little bit difficult to mix and spread equally but multiple passes works best. Literally right after putting away the handheld spreader the rain came in(0.2") just enough to wash it in.

- 07/29 Got in a quick mow(weather was perfect) took some quick pics of the green up

The Back lawn which was over seeded in the fall.





Neighbor#2 to the left(tenacity contrast effect) 
Goal is to get his lawn color close to mine in the fall





Taken from Neighbor #1(Need to get some pics of his lawn before over seeding project in few weeks)



May try raising the HOC here in the fall to see the full color difference. 
The edges are filling in nicely and liking the look



Edges on the front lawn still recovering from the brown patch fungus damages


----------



## JDgreen18

Looks nice love the dahlias


----------



## kay7711226

JDgreen18 said:


> Looks nice love the dahlias


@JDgreen18 Thanks, all the Mrs doing, her favorite.


----------



## kay7711226

Fungus pressure on the front lawn is getting out of hand, questioning if suffering from to much Nitrogen? I apply same rates on the reno which gets equal sun and water with a lower HOC and fungus is not much an issue there.

Decided to hold back on the PGR for the front until the cooler weather and let the grass figure it out, PGR is in the rebound phase and definitely seeing the growth sprout. Raised the HOC from 2" >>2.5" on the front, side and back. Low cut area is now 0.75"

Even with the fungus issue the front color is still impressive(best in the neighborhood) Also with the raised HOC on the low cut area, color is best I have seen yet(coming up on 1yr Anniversary)

The recovery from the brown patch damages is slowly filling in and expect it to rebound by fall season, in the meantime enjoying the mow........

- 08/02 Spray application
- T-nex 0.5 oz/M rate (2oz = 59ml) >>None on front lawn
- Feature 2oz/M (8oz)
- Urea 0.3oz/M (1.2oz)
- Propiconazole 14.3 at 1oz/M

Close up on the low cut area, noticing these white leaf blades popping up not sure what/why. Keep monitoring.





Monitoring the BP recovery(compare to post on Pg11. Thu Jul 08, 2021 8:04 pm)















The Mrs. flower bed in full bloom, complementing the lawn





The color difference compared to my neighbor TTTF in the background. Will start his overseeding this weekend into next week


----------



## joec-ct

Kay - this is great inspiration! I just started my lawn journal last week.

I also am in CT and it appears we chose the same seed. SS5000 in front and SS6000 in back. My seed down date is 8/28/21. Only the front will be full reno (new const, builder put down junk), and backyard overseed.

My concern is I don't have a manual reel mower and as evidenced by your photos (and obvious reasons), the PRG and Fescue will beat the KBG. I am also using Curlex erosion control blankets as there's a significant slope. I'm terrified of my first mow and still trying to decide on timing, I have an Ego Power+ 21" rotary, so it's fairly light in weight. Any suggestions here to avoid damaging the KBG babies? Or suck it up and buy a manual reel for the first few mows?


----------



## kay7711226

@joec-ct Welcome to the "Club" make sure to join/comment in the CT hometown group, lots of guys here to give you inputs.

What you do not see in my journal is the Reno on the Front lawn(done before I found this forum) I did not own a manual reel then and used my Toro rotary(it survived!) Only thing I was cautious about was how I do my turns and not having the wheels dig/damage the young grass especially when it's wet.

If I would do it again I will go with the Reel option(mainly because I have access to one) BUT! You will need the rotary at some point before the KBG catches up because the reel will not "lift" the blades up to cut. Just be careful on the turns(backup if you have too) and.............BE PAITIENT(think watch paint dry was bad??) Hahahaha

P.S I have 2 of those Reels(sharing one with another member/neighbor) can always borrow it for the first cuts until you are ready for the Rotary.


----------



## joec-ct

@kay7711226 Thank you very much! Lots of great folks here. I'll check out the CT group, and may perhaps take you up on that reel borrow when the time comes.


----------



## kay7711226

Not much going on, fighting with ants(did I just say that out loud) in the low cut lawn. 
Tried the nice way(soaking the mounds with water) they spit it back up at me within the hour.........Tried raking sweeping the mounds then rolling with the greens mower, by dusk they send out their construction crew and tear shit back up! Stopped being nice and went back to the insecticide(spot spraying) chase them into their bunkers, they hunker down and within 3-4 days they are back at it waving their "fist" at me. May have to try diplomacy next time....

- 08/08 neighbor is out taking the lawn down to overseeding height(3.5">>1") First had to get his Toro back out(has a bag) Tuned it up and sharpen the blades for him. At first was a struggle for him so decided to split the cuts, first down to 2" then 2 days later around the 1" height. Waiting on seeds and should get it down sometime this week(4-1 TTTF mix with Mazama) Pics to come

- 08/07 Since holding back on the PGR at the front lawn the "rebound phase" is a thing! Never seen the lawn grown that fast, had to raise the HOC from 2" >>3" avoid cutting daily. But can already see the health difference(filling in much faster and intense color) Pulled a few POA, nutsedge from the front and hand pulling some clover from the low cut lawn.

- 08/11 Incoming heat wave for the next couple days 90+ think I heard will be 101deg somewhere in the northern part of the state. Should dry out the over watered areas a bit!

*Update on raising the HOC 12mm >> 19mm(0.75")*

*BEFORE 12MM(just under 0.5")*



*AFTER 19mm(0.75")*





*
On a different note, some produce from the raised bed garden(4lbs carrots after thinning it out) Cucumbers and some herbs/spices*


----------



## kay7711226

Finally got to the neighbors overseeding. 
90+ deg(real feel 100+) weather with humidity in the 80's, not the best choice for seeding. We toughed it out

- 08/07 started mowing low, 3.5">>2.5" try to take it down to 1" but mower was not keeping up. Stopped and decided to only mow the areas that had most bare spots.











- 08/12 After 3 days of mowing got seed down, TTTF(Titanium 2LS and 4th millennium with KBG Mazama) 2-1 ratio. Covered the seeds with Peat moss and watering on a 6hr schedule(lowest timer will allow) for 10mins. Also have him hand watering areas twice daily. Will more than likely have him use the manual reel to keep the existing grass at height until the new grass catch up.

Expected weather for the next 2 weeks is lower 80's - mid 60's with some thunderstorms. Hopefully good timing and fingers crossed for good yield.


----------



## Robs92k

Great journal and awesome property…had a blast reading through it. Wow…constant labor of love out there. Really cool that the neighbor's buying in too…when I need to do a Reno, I hope I have a neighbor like you.

Thx for sharing


----------



## kay7711226

Robs92k said:


> Great journal and awesome property…had a blast reading through it. Wow…constant labor of love out there. Really cool that the neighbor's buying in too…when I need to do a Reno, I hope I have a neighbor like you.
> 
> Thx for sharing


@Robs92k Thanks! I help when I can and share the passion where I can


----------



## kay7711226

- Day 5 and we *GOT GERMINATION!* Take that you KBG'ers....(some sarcastic motivation for the mazama)

- Guess with all that humidity and blazing heat the TTTF wants to come out and play, so far only about 50% germinating should see more results in the next couple days, expecting some "rain" tomorrow/into Thursday from that storm coming up the east coast.

- Dropped a few more seeds and had neighbor cover some exposed areas with the peat moss. From my reno last year peat moss in my area gives much higher yield than only topsoil/compost mix.


----------



## kay7711226

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RENO! 08/19* :banana: :yahoo: :yahoo: :dancenana: 
May you prosper in all that you desire to be!

- 08/17 Did a spray app

- T-nex 0.5 oz/M rate (2oz = 59ml) >>None on front lawn - still recovering from BP/DS also seeing some red thread and melting. Back lawn is worst so will need to do a treatment of Azoxy
- Feature 2oz/M (8oz)
- Urea 0.3oz/M (1.2oz)

- 08/18 Sprayed Bifenthrin 7.9% to treat for ants(yea still fighting with emm) timed it well for the over night rain

- 08/19 overnight got 0.8" of rain, the lawn needed it, neighbor's lawn survived and no washout, germination is coming on really strong

*08/18/2020* (Almost to the day, similar down pour overnight)



*08/19/2020*


*
08/19/2021* Mow yesterday and did some edging, got it looking freshly groomed


----------



## kay7711226

Some strange(normal New England) weather the last 2 weeks, temps started cooling down after seeding at the neighbors, couple days after, daily thunder storm warnings(with No Rain!) then went under hurricane warning, missed my area with only ~2inches of rain and heavy wind. Temps then went back into the 90's with hot and humid real feel 100+ and again the daily TS warnings with no rain. Well that all changed today from 90deg down to 70's today(somebody say cuckoo)

- With all that humidity started seeing some BP/DS popping up on the low cut area and also on the boundary with neighbor#2

- After first week of seeding at the neighbor, reseeded some spots, adjusted watering from 4 times 10min a day to only 2 times 10min 7am and 6pm. Germination is doing well, had him cut twice already with the manual reel, will have him put down some Scotts starter fert, cut 1 more time with manual reel then back to the rotary mower.

-

*- 08/27 Spray application*
- T-nex 0.5 oz/M rate (1.5oz = 45ml) >>None on front lawn
- Feature 2oz/M (8oz)
- Urea 0.5oz/M (2oz)
- Propiconazole 14.3 at 1oz/M
- Azoxy 0.77/M rate


----------



## Green

Cool, damp, cloudy, humid at times still...and lots of mosquitoes! This is one of those periods when we really have to go on the side of less watering. The good news is, it's a good period to put down fert products. Would have been a disaster with the power outages and 90-degree temps and humidity if the tropical storm had hit us directly. Even worse if it hadn't downgraded from Cat 1 early Sunday morning before making landfall.

I still have not gotten to prep/seed my reno (KBG). Yikes. Getting late. Got a whole weed garden growing in the area since starting to fallow in like May or June...need to spray it tomorrow, and then hope it's not too wet to seed next week.


----------



## kay7711226

Ida came and gone dropped 5" of rain, few twigs and branches got knocked off so had to do a bit of clean up. Overall not much water nor wind damage. 3 days later got another 1' of rain, think that just leached what ever products I put down to be ineffective. Turned seeding water schedule off at neighbor gave it a 3 day delay and watering once every 7 days for 40 mins a zone(2, front and back) His lawn is soggy but moist enough for good germination. Still having him use the manual reel, rotary mower will just damage the seedlings. Did have him put down Scotts starter fert, may have also got leached into the soil, will monitor until next week if need to start 0.25 N/M going forward.

- 08/30 Started back/side(North facing) lawn nitro blitz. From what I noticed last year I need to start weeks earlier due to the limited sun light. Did a mix of CX 2lbs/M = 0.5 N/M and added 0.5 lbs/M Urea totaling = 0.75 N/M will then go for 0.25 N/M per week for the rest of the season.

- Since stopping the PGR on the front lawn, getting good fill in and top growth but the overall "look" is much more pale than the low cut area which has same grass type and same fert program. Need to look into pros/cons using PGR going into the fall for the front. May have to do a modified version of nitro blitz on the front since its already so thick and growing super fast.

- The fungus break out on the low cut has halted and already recovering, no major damages. There is still that one area that borders the back lawn which gets limited sun light which is not filling in as fast I expected, will try push it with the nitro blitz schedule as the back/side lawn

- I did drop the HOC back down to 2" on the front and back/side lawn, raised it due to the summer stress and to help the front recover from the BP/DS damages, the look going back down from 2.5" is so much more appeasing. Stripes are much more defined and the cut quality to me looks much better .

- Notice my neighbor#3 next to the low cut did some aerating today, wished he had cut lower because his lawn looks a MESS. The company did take time not to come onto my side(guessed he was warned) 

- Had another neighbor#5 asked about seeding and recommendations due to his failed seeding during the early summer that a company came out to do for him. He will give Harts seeds a call for options(he is a local CT guy) 
*
Few Pics from last week before the Ida Storm HOC 2.5"*



















*
Front pics today (tracking XGrn) visual effect*





- Expecting some more rain later so will give the front lawn a first time taste of XGrn see what all the talk is about


----------



## kay7711226

Busy with a Bathroom reno at the house so no lawn reno/project this year, guess that still counts for something?

- 09/10 Dropped CX pro at 0.5N/M on full lawn, was hoping to do Xgrn on the front but decided t finish the last of CX.

- 09/13 My PGR was due, sprayed full lawn(Will be last for the back North facing)(May do the front and low cut one more app)
- T-nex 0.5 oz/M rate (2oz = 59ml)
- Feature 2oz/M (8oz)
- Urea 0.3N/M(1.2oz)

- 09/18 Mowed, and dropped the HOC on low cut back down to 15mm(still has same green color) compared to 12mm during summer

-09/19 Neighbor first cut with the rotary mower since over seeding, gave him my bagger to pickup clippings. New grass has a fungus outbreak, had him put down a bag of diseases ex at curative rate. Will have him cut more frequent to avoid much clippings, HOC 2.5"

-09/21 Passed dethatcher on the front lawn, noticing some summer shedding, however nothing much removed. 
Dropped 0.25N/M Urea with some SOP to help it recover and also on the rest of the lawn.

*Some pics at the neighbor*

* Before *


*After*


*Before*


*After*



*That's me over there *


----------



## uts

What disease were you seeing ? I got hit a little with my TTTF in little patches. Just trying to see if it was the same. Mine was at least 4 weeks back though when it was hot and humid.

I haven't dropped any fungicide in my Reno so that worries me but the weather has been much cooler.


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> What disease were you seeing ? I got hit a little with my TTTF in little patches. Just trying to see if it was the same. Mine was at least 4 weeks back though when it was hot and humid.
> 
> I haven't dropped any fungicide in my Reno so that worries me but the weather has been much cooler.


You can see it in the last pic "yellowing" of the grass tips in that one area. I had similar issue on my reno last year around same DAG, it went away in about a week after treatment. And yes think it was the humid nights and bit of over watering.


----------



## kay7711226

Not to much going on in the past 2 weeks, mowing and dropping fert. Pushing both neighbors to keep up with same fall blitz program.

Neighbor with overseeding, dropped more seeds in a few areas and already germinated. Took on a project with his Toro rotary mower, apparently his FWD was not working. Diagnosed it and turn out to be a worn Pinion and gear bevel, ordered a new gear drive and will replace it this week. Also found a bag on FB marketplace for him. Overall his lawn is doing good, would like to push it a bit more but have to work with his schedule.

2 weeks ago noticed what seems like not much(brown patch) showing up on the front and low cut area, did not think much of it since the temp was dropping. However we did have 1-2 nights with higher humidity which accelerated the fungus especially on the front lawn. Front since has not looked it's best, raised the HOC 2">>2.5". Hopefully by next week front can get back to what it should look like this time of yea with all that urea. Dropped the low cut area back down to 12mm, similar results with the color as before(not as dark green when above 0.5") However I can accept it now without the summer stress.

Also thinking about taking the front down from 2"-2.5" to maybe 1">>0.75" as high as the JD will cut see If that will help with the fungus pressure which was really bad this year..

With that said the back lawn(north facing) is at its best and out doing the rest of the lawn. Some pics below as reference

*This area has been has been my nemesis?? since I moved in ~3yrs ago and started lawn care, especially the area from the AC unit back towards the deck area. It has a very bad slope and gets least amount of sunlight. Rain will settle at the bottom and flood, creating perfect area for moss growth*





*After first seed attempt it was infected with POA and very spotty, summer time it went into dormancy and seeds either got washed away or just did not want to grow *


*
Last year decided to do some "levelling" though not the best, still bumpy while mowing at 2-2.5" some areas well over an inch in dips and humps
*





*As of this week this is what it looks like together with the rest of the back. So the journey continues and happy with the progress. #stick to the plan*


----------



## kay7711226

Long over due update, finally finish my Bathrooms reno at the house and getting for our 2nd little lady in a couple months!

Since last update mowed maybe twice per week(including leaves pickup), this past weekend got first 2 days of "actual" frost. The past 2 days temps has gone back up to the mid 60's(someone say wacko NE weather) Soil temp ranging 52-55deg north/south facing. Top growth has slowed in the past week, maybe 0.25" since.

- Still need to get my lime app down, hopefully this week, expecting some rain by the weekend
- Will target a winterizing N app later in the month for the front lawn only(experimental)
- Was able to start a couple new sod pots of KBG Bluebank, will use next spring after pulling POA. 
- Removed all sprinkler heads and timers yesterday
- Gave neighbor my Mazama sod for some dead areas, those are doing well in the transplant and his lawn is looking very good after the reseeding. Also he is enjoying the mowing even more after fixing his FWD gear and finding him a bag for the Toro.

- New addition to the Mowing arsenal.............JD220!! This one has a better reel(5" diameter vs 4.25" on the 220A) It also has a GTC which I need to get use to, and a grass catcher. Almost exact to the day, I had a bedknife and screws delivered from R&R as I did for the 220A last year. Replaced the bedknife, air fliter and after messing with the carb for couple days to get it running/idling, decided to replace it because it was running rough. Found this one on Ebay for $25 https://www.ebay.com/itm/304162196217.
I also changed all the oil's and new fuel. Will check the chain's next season and any other adjustment/maintenance. Already mowed the low cut area a couple times and it is a "different" look with HOC at 20mm and using the GTC.


----------



## kay7711226

Last *Official* update for the season.

- 11/12 got my lime application down
- 11/28 Got Xmas decorations up and turned on
- Since then mowed about 3-4 times, last mow 12/02 with very little clippings
- Last 3-4 weeks fighting with a mole that insists on trenching on the one area that I struggled to get the grass going on the North facing side. Have since been trampling the mounds back down whenever the damage is done. Scalp the grass a couple areas where I did not notice..............Ongoing

- Lawn still has good color(compared to rest of the neighborhood) 
- Neighbor's lawn overseeding was a success and he is very happy





*Cutting with the new 220A with GTC HOC 20mm*













*Bluebank test plots/SOD containers Looking good. 1 week difference between the smaller and 2 larger containers*


----------



## kay7711226

*First update for 2022 Season*
64deg as I am typing this update :? Picked up some fallen branches and twigs around the lawn, all snow is completely gone seeing some green up on some parts of the front lawn and the low cut area closest to the road. Also saw the Tulips are popping up(saw something similar last year)

*However* temps will be plunging back down to 25deg and expecting 1-3 inches of snow Thursday into Friday.

Local stores are all stocked and ready for spring!


----------



## kay7711226

*03/24 *- Spray prodiamine 48grams on my lawn(KBG rate) and neighbor(PRG rate) next to me. Also sprayed neighboor across street 60grams @TTTF rate. All for 5 month period. Got 1inch of rain last night so perfect timing.

Lawn is greening up slowly, the low cut area is almost 90% and already top growth compared to the front(same south facing) and back lawn(north facing)

Still struggling to catch mole which is damaging back lawn, it has now moved from the boundary with neighbor to the deck side next to raised garden bed.

Will take soil samples this weekend and start planning my fert program.


----------



## kay7711226

*-04/4 *
- Early walk on the lawn today, first sign of real top growth on the front and low cut area, If weather keeps might do a mow on the front and low cut. Mostly to pick up debris and roll level the low cut area since the soil is pretty soft.

- Started pulling what initially seems as a few POA, 15min in already filled my small bucket....what happened!!!
- Will need to backfill those spots since its leaving small holes and divots, will try sand filling
- Need to get soil samples and send out
- Also counting the 100+ worms on the low cut lawn.....not fun mowing and having to clear those off.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 04/8*

- Did a walk in lawn today, green up is slowly getting there might get first mow in sometime next week. First mow last year was 04/04. Seems warmer spring last year, lawn was fully recovered based on the pics(tulips was also flowering by now) Deer was caught on the Ring cam chewing the the tulips up couple nights ago, Mrs not happy!

- My hand pulling of POA needs filling, still have my test pots with KBG bluebank that I may fill in with some sand and peat moss(tip I heard from a golf course)

- Also need to consider weed spraying, mainly for clover and creeping charlie but also need to attack the POA thats making seed heads in the rest of the lawn. Weed B gone or Tenacity??


----------



## kay7711226

*- 04/13*

Got my first official mow in yesterday(mid 60's deg temps) almost the perfect day for lawn work. Low cut area was well above my 0.75" HOC, glad I now have a grass catcher on the 220 I got last season. The GTC is coming in handy with all the worm casting making a mess in the lawn, to add with that installed a new shed and the footpath during the install matted it down pretty good so had to rake it up first. The 220 for some stranger reason started surging during idle, was not happening on the mows last fall. Did install a new carb but it ran fine for 4-5 mows, however had to adjust/backout the idle screw on the carb(1.5 turns) it was fully tighten. Runs fine now.

Mow the front and north side of lawn at 2" the back was not mowed, top growth not so much back there. Need to do some POA pulling on the front(seed heads and that nasty pale green)

Overall lawn looks healthy and the low cut already popping on the first mow,. Today spot sprayed Otho board leave killer for some stragglers throughout the lawn. Laid out 3 bags of sand to dry, will use when plugging the POA spots on the front and low cut lawn.

Neighbor across street did his first mow yesterday also, his mower was having issue starting, we pulled the carb and tried cleaning however he will need a new carb(2007 Toro with Tecumseh Engine), coming in today hopefully get it back up and running. Gave him my Toro to cut his lawn while I worked on his. Will do a walk through sometime this week and hopefully do some weed spot spraying.


----------



## joec-ct

Looking good! Your lawn greening up a little faster than me and my neighbors in Middlesex County. When will you start your first N applications? Good luck this season.

Also, where did you get that shed?


----------



## kay7711226

*- 04/14*

Some pics for green up tracking.


----------



## kay7711226

joec-ct said:


> Looking good! Your lawn greening up a little faster than me and my neighbors in Middlesex County. When will you start your first N applications? Good luck this season.
> 
> Also, where did you get that shed?


Thanks, since this is now my second season(on the low cut) and learning what I did with the fungus outbreak last season on the front lawn I will try a different approach for fert this year. Last year I think I started fert to early last spring(was worried about the green up taking to long) However this season I will go by what the lawn "tells me" at first sight of slowed growth or color change I will start my fert, and once I start spraying my PGR will also have to watch my N amount. I have a new fert will be using this year Xgrn which have a much lower N than the CXDiY I was using last year so that will be helpful.

Shed from local hardware HD.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 04/19*

Took some soil samples and did some sod transplanting. Made a DIY "plug tool" worked out pretty well.

New neighbor who moved in on the end of the cul de sac last fall is interested in lawn care and asked for my advice. Shared some documents to get him started on reading and also shared the forum link with him. Got him started on soil samples(with the new tool  ) mixed prodiamine @TTTF rate for 5 months, his lawn size is only ~2k sqft. Also gave him a bottle of Moss killer for the back side of his lawn which is heavily shaded. Will advice him better when soil report is back.

Also had neighbor across the street take soil samples and will drop of tomorrow at our local Agricultural experiment station(It's free for CT residents) It's not as detailed as my last test I sent to Uconn in Storrs however for what I need it will do, the turn around there is also much faster.

Having a Birthday party for 3yr old this weekend so started stripping the lawn, also noticed the low cut is losing it's color so made a cocktail with some products had sitting around, hopefully get it back to it deep dark green 
*- 4oz Kelp
- 6oz Simple lawn solutions 16-4-8 
- 2 tsp Surfactant
*
*At first took plugs at 3" to test*



*My plug plots*



*This time took plugs at 6" and noticed the roots was going even deeper maybe 7-8"*



* Filled with some topsoil and sand/ need to sift it next time *



*You can see the color difference here, Neighbor's TTTF is really looking good *


----------



## kay7711226

*- 04/27*

Mowed The font and low cut area on 04/23(day of the birthday party). Mowed the back but very little clippings, mainly did it for stripping. Lawn top growth seems to be slowing, weather has been relatively cold compared to last year(weeds and POA are not having any issues doing their thing) Did do another round of Ortho spot weed treatment. Noticing some tearing of the grass blades on the low cut area, raised the height of the GTC(only thing I changed compared to last fall) will use the manual push mower to cut the damaged tips of then try again with the JD's.

- Got my soil test report back 2 days ago, seeing some overall improvements and will need to make a plan for this season based on the recommendations

From the report Front lawn+Low cut recommendations:

- *6lbs 32-0-4* = (0.32x6) = 1.92lbs over 7months of Nitrogen - Seems rather low for my 80%KBG/10%PRG/5%FF grass mix??

- *6lbs 32-0-4 *= (0.04x6) = 0.24lbs over 7months of =Potassium

- No Phosphorus
- Will apply fast acting lime(Amp XC Enriched Pelletized Limestone 0.4Fe 50 lb.)(do at the recommended bag rate to maintain PH) Should help increase Calcium levels
- Will continue mulching to increase organic matter, heard this can increase phosphorus levels, so need to watch how often I mulch

Backlawn+side lawn recommendations:

- 75 lbs of lime. Will continue using the fast acting lime I started using last season(Amp XC Enriched Pelletized Limestone 0.4Fe 50 lb.) Should help increase Calcium levels

- *6lbs 32-0-4* = (0.32x6) = 1.92lbs over 7months of Nitrogen - Seems rather low for my 60%KBG/20%PRG/20%FF grass mix??

- *6lbs 32-0-4 *= (0.04x6) = 0.24lbs over 7months of =Potassium

- No Phosphorus
- Will continue mulching to increase organic matter, heard this can increase phosphorus levels, so need to watch how often I mulch

*I currently have;*

- Urea 46-0-0 ...............2 weeks rate @?? 4 weeks rate @??
- Xgrn 8-1-8 ............2 weeks rate @?? 4 weeks rate @??
- Carbon X 24-0-4 .....2 weeks rate @?? 4 weeks rate @??
- SOP 0-0-50............2 weeks rate @?? 4 weeks rate @??
- Feature 6-0-0

- For Nitrogen application need to determine if 50-50% Nitrate/Ammonium? 
Can I do only one or the other? 
Which of my available fert gives me the best based on the recommendation?

@Green @g-man can you recommend on the Nitrogen types with my soil pH?

*2020 vs 2022*
*Colors match locations*


----------



## kay7711226

*- 04/29*

- Spoke to my local extension office regarding soil report, cleared up my confusion on the nitrate/ammonium nitrogen. Nitrate is what's in the soil after chemical break down of soluble nitrogen(ams/urea) the recommended rate (32-0-4) is the "minimum" rate for "typical" cultivars. Shared my lawn story with him and he was rather excited to chat about it, I'm the first home owner he spoke to that reel mows and use PGR. We chat about my experience using PGR and If I'm getting the expected results/benefits, discuss fungus and other topics, great guy(Greg Bugbee)

*- 05/02*

- Lawn has not been looking its best for the past 2 weeks, initial green up on the low cut was what I expected, same for the front, however since I started mowing(5 times) the color is not keeping up and looks "anemic?" Top growth on the low cut is ~0.25" per week similar to the front. No real improvement even after that spray app I did before the birthday party. The back lawn is still getting there and no official mow with top growth to speak of, however color is where it should be.

- Looking back through my notes, we haven't had much rain since the green up and think this might be the reason? However neighborhood lawn looks much greener.....so has to be something else or combination. I am the only lawn in the area with mostly KBG so maybe this is just it being KBG?

- Decided to do my first real fert for the season

- 2 lbs of CX DIY/M = 0.5lbs N/M
- 1 lbs of SOP/M = 0.5lbs K/M

It had already started raining however was able to get it all down, and it will continue to rain for the next 2 days(0.25" on that day)

*05/03*

No rain today but grey and overcast, decided to hand pull some POA(only thing that seems to be thriving) about 1/4 of it done on the front lawn, almost all pulled on the low cut, ignoring the back lawn for now(it's just to much) 
I mowed the front and bagged to collect as much of the POA seed heads, backfill the holes left from pulling POA with sand, also mowed the low cut area and did the same. 
Expecting more rain tomorrow and will hopefully settle the sand and get the fert down to the roots to see some results by weekend(typically takes 3-4 days to see result with CX DIY)

My third neighbor got his soil test back and his pH is at 6.0 so no lime apps needed, has excessive amount of Phosphorus and will only need a balance fert with N and K. He will pick up 3 bags of XGRN and get him on a fert schedule.

Neighbor across street put down 50lbs AMP lime @ 10lbs/M(adjustment rate) will have him do first fert app in about 3 weeks. Also need to put down my lime app around same time.

*POA in all it's GLORY*





*After shots with POA clean up*


----------



## kay7711226

*-05/05*

- Did some maintenance on the JD220, adjusted the reel to bedknife(addressing the grass tearing) got it to within spec of 0.001"(0.025mm) Adjusted HOC to 0.75"(19mm) Adjusted GTC to 0.5"(13mm), backlapped with 120grit, greased all zerks, checked and adjusted chains(only roller chains needed a small adjustment), checked pulley belts, brake belt is cracked but I don't use the park brake so leave as is. Washed and clean it with degreaser. Did a mow and was able to remove 0.25" clippings including all of the ripped/teared parts of the grass. Looking much much better now.(JD220 must have been the cause for the tearing) Did some edging on the low cut and rest of the lawn.

*- 05/06*

- Checked my GDD sheet and noticed coming up on my threshold(317), since front lawn and reno has been getting good clippings decided to do first PGR spray only on the front and side, nothing on the back as top growth is still filling in. 8am spray, rain expected mid afternoon so enough time to sit on the grass before washing off

*- T-nex 0.4 oz/M rate (1.2oz = 35ml /3M) >> this rate is for GDD 294 vs 0.5 GDD 317 but wanted to start lower to see how reacts
- Feature 2oz/M (6oz)/ 3M
- Urea 0.1oz/M (1.5 oz)/3M >>went much lower since I recently applied CX @0.5lbsN/M
- Surfactant 1 tsp/M(18ml)/ 3M*


----------



## kay7711226

*-05/08*

- mowed the front, bagged to collect as much POA seed heads as possible, did not use the stripping kit to avoid the seed heads from lifting up

- mowed the back for the first time, got some good clippings and filling in nicely, lots of POA back there now.

- checked rain gauge and collected 0.75" over the last 2 days.

*-05/09*

- mow the low cut today and the improvement since the CX DIY, rain and the PGR spary app with Iron is very obvious. 3 days since last cut and the clippings amount is less than I was getting my other mow thus far.

- "Reminder to add Kelp into my spraying app"

*Before*



*After*


----------



## kay7711226

*-08/12*

- Mowed the complete lawn today, back at 2" and bagged collecting as much POA seeds as possible. Grass is in full growth mode. Raised HOC for the front and side, back to original 2.5", lowered it on my last few mows in the fall to prevent snow "flattening"(if that's a thing) Most of the POA seed heads are gone on the front and lawn is looking really good.

- Mowed the low cut area and did not bagged, clippings are much less now since PGR, I monitor growth rate at the "putting cup" over hang measurements. Noticed area closest to the street(gets the most sun) looked very dry and losing color(again) Checked moisture with a screw driver and yea its bone dry. It's been pretty dry in my area(brush fires reported north of my location) kinda unheard off since I moved here. Hand water that area, applied about 1' of water around midday, wanted the water to dry out completely of the lawn(fungus anxiety). May sound strange but within 4-5hrs I already see a difference. Will check again in the morning.

- Neighbor across street mowed today, he is really happy and his first season "enjoying the mow" lawn mower starts on first pull after changing out his carb, FWD drive makes it an ease on the slops, no bagging since he is mowing regularly. Need to do first fert app on the next rain date(hopefully on Monday)

*Growth in the last 3 days*



*Scissor cut *


----------



## kay7711226

*-05/18*

-Mowed twice since last update. Bagging more than I want to due to POA seed heads and other spring debris been blown all over the lawn. My location is a target for anything that gets blown by the wind, directly into my garage and front lawn.

- Sprayed 2cups of kelp and 9oz of feature(last of a bag) with 40ml surfactant on 05/16 just before the rain came in. Got 0.2" total, not as much as those north of me(there was talk about possible tornado touch down with thuderstorms)
This was first time using the new Bauer backpack sprayer and not liking the adjustable noozle, with the mist setting it's to fine and gets blown by minimal wind and anything adjusted higher I have to walk to fast. Need to find a noozle or recalibrate my walking speed.

- With the overnight rain it wasn't enough to completely wash the mixture off and that left the grass blades looking dirty. Hand watered the front and low cut area to wash it off best I could.

- Hooked up the diy irrigation yesterday and adjusted the heads. Noticed some heat stressed areas close to the front lawn and side lawn which borders the neighbor. That area always seems to show first signs when not getting enough water. Hand watered that area.

- Today mowed and bagged again, cleaning up debris since POA on the back lawn is almost gone. Back lawn is really growing fast and will hold back a few more mows before doing any PGR and allow it to fill in before summer.

Neighbor lower down the street brought his mower over for me to look at, Toro recycler and seems the cable to engage the blade is disconnected or broken, he was a warranty for service so will take it in to be fixed. Offered mine so he can mow since he is going away for a while.

Expecting some rain tomorrow and couple days of 80 to 90deg hot and humid, not what I need now with heat stressed areas on the lawn.

- Raised garden bed is up and running, already seeing some leafy greens germinating and the tomatoes and peppers we got from Glendale farm is holding up.


----------



## kay7711226

*-05/21*

- Ran the sprinklers for 30-40mins on all zones, that would have put me close to 1" per week irrigation, wanted to get it in before the 2 days of humid 90+ deg weather. And what do you know the next day got additional 0.3" steady overnight rain.

- Used up 2 of my sod pots mostly for my neighbor across the street to fill in some bare spots. Filled couple spots where I pulled POA on the front kawn. Started 2 new pots, 1 mazama and 1 bluebank, have 1 bluebank left.

- Mowed today, think my PGR is worn out, will give lawn couple days to recover from the heat stress before applying PGR and will hold off on the back lawn, growth back there is ridiculous. But filling in really nice.

*Back lawn North facing. Levelled and Over seeded last fall*



* Transition to the low cut*





*Side Lawn with neighbor
*




* Transition into the front lawn*


*That spot with heat stress and a possible fungus , it's filling back in*



*From the deck*



*Raised Bed*



*Sod pots*


----------



## kay7711226

*- 05/24*

- 05/22 a fast moving thunderstorm pass through and dumped 0.3" of rain and almost 30-45mph wind. Had to do lots of cleanup next day with small branches and about a million and 1 catkins. Covered my sod pots to avoid any washout from the heavy down pour.

- 05/23 Eventually had to mow the back lawn and side lawn to clean up, also getting about 0.5-1" top growth every 3 days on the back lawn. Also mow the low cut and think I am approaching rebound phase from my PGR(294GDD), was debating applying, PGR, fungicide and or fert all while dealing with some heat stress and trying to avoid triggering any fungus issues.

Decided to do a fungicide spray app yesterday and skip PGR due to some red thread fungus;
*
0.5oz/M 2oz total preventative rate*
*Edit* 0.5oz/M Propi

*2oz/M 8oz feature 
1 tsp/M surfactant 20ml total
0.1 lbs N/M urea 14oz total*

- Still having issues with walking speed while using the sprayer even after adjusting the tip to a finer mist, will do a minor adjust and faster walking pace on next spray.

*Red thread fungus*


----------



## kay7711226

*- 05/27*

Well it's here.............The F word, tried all the other F words to describe my inner zen when it showed it's ugly head but that did not help.(Got that off my chest)

*FUNGUS out break* noticed it yesterday on the front lawn even after applying propi 3 days ago. So far it's either DS or BP, the humidity and light rains over the pass couple days is not making it easy keeping up.

*- 05/26* Yesterday first thought that came to mind when I saw it was to scalp the lawn and dust it with fungicide :wacko: :wacko: 
Also thinking the outbreak has a lot to do with my HOC, I have the same grass type on the low cut and same mowing practices, however(HARD KNOCK ON WOOD) outbreak there is not as consistent as the front. Either the thickness of the lawn and constant moisture(where ever it comes from) is contributing to the outbreaks.
I did raise HOC to 2.5" early spring to try help the lawn bounce out of spring and the early heatwave stress I was seeing, now that spun over to this outbreak. I dropped the HOC back to 2" bagged and dumped it, did that for the front and side lawn. Cleaned out mower and mow the back at same height but did not bagged.

Thinking back maybe it was a good hunch to not put down PGR on my last spray app, else this might have made recovering much tougher from the current out break.

Expecting rain overnight and throughout the weekend so decided to put down *2lbs SOP 1lb K/M on the complete lawn*. *Added a 12 oz cup of CX diy to each M 0.18 lb N/M. *Cannot put down any Azoxy due to the rain so will assess in the next couple days and Oh yea humidity and back into the 90 deg weather starting next week(in need of more F's)

In other news, picked up a weed wacker and a blower on FB market place for my neighbor across the street(making his life easier in the lawn) He mowed yesterday(Sunday and Thursday routine) and had him put down *0.5lb N/M and 1lb K/M.* Need to get some pics for tracking.

Sod pots started germinating today - Mazama won that race.



Also notice some slime mold(white powder) on the Bluebank sod pot, keep and eye on it.

*Find the fungus patches*


----------



## kay7711226

*06/01*

- Mowed complete lawn twice since last update, keeping a close eye on the fungus, does not seems as bad as my last outbreak. Seeing some greening up down at the roots which have been affected. Will do a follow up Propi on the 14day mark.

- Top growth is just to much since holding off on the PGR, almost 0.25" per day. This is helping the front lawn recovery but........

- Started using XGRN fert for the first time and man talk about SGN(60?) it's almost like spreading sugar on the lawn. Good thing started out with the hand held spreader set to the 2nd lowest on the front lawn, did 2 passes to cover *3lbs 0.25N/M*. Same for the low cut area. Tried the DLX spreader set at 2.5-3 setting, that seems about right for walking pace. Rain is expected overnight, should be enough to water in the fert. Will try to keep or reduce that amount throughout the summer for apps, depends on how the grass reacts.

- My new neighbor at the end of the cul de sac who put down XGRN about 3 weeks ago I can see a clear difference compared to the previous owner and the scotts fert product. He stops by and ask question on tips to maintain his lawn.

- Avoiding watering and let the grass dry out to reduce any fungus risk. Even with this high humidity we are getting 10-20deg temp swings within hrs throughout the day and confusing me, my furnace and my vegetable garden.....The coming week temps should stabilize high 70's mid 60's over night(fingers crossed)

*Fungus patches*



*Raising the HOC at the curb, prevent summer stress seen last year. Did this for the opposite end where it transition to the back lawn *

*Double stripes*



*Pre filling in issues after the reno last year*



*Post results after raising HOC, hoping for similar results at the curb. That color difference between HOC*



*Backyard is doing really good filling in and greening up*



*Sod pots 11 days Seed down, 6 DAG added some of the XGRN*


----------



## kay7711226

*06/06*
- Rain total since last update 0.4" enough to keep my irrigation off until today.

- Experiencing vigorous top growth from the PGR rebound especially on the low cut area, requires mowing every other day. Backyard has similar growth rate however no PGR there for the season.

- Debated on how to do my spray apps today, PGR, Propi, Feature, Kelp and pesticides are all due.

Trying not to stress the front lawn which is still recovering from the fungus so went with

*0.5oz/M Propi 14 day interval for BP*
*0.77oz/M Azoxy*
*0.3oz Urea 0.1N/M*
*2oz Feature *

For the rest of the lawn, No fungicide

*0.5oz/M PGR GDD back to normal rate at 317*
*30ml surfactant*
*10oz Urea 0.1N/M*
*6oz Feature *

Sprinkler is set to run tomorrow so it will get washed in. Rain is expected later in the week, will try to get the kelp and pesticides down around that time.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 06/14*

- Got 1.5" rain on 06/09 and 0.3" on 06/12 that was enough to get everything greened up on the lawn and the garden bed
- Something about rainfall vs irrigation not the same!
- Mowing has slowed down on the back, side and low cut area since started PGR. The front seemed to also slowed down with top growth since the last Propi and Azoxy fungicide app

- Been spot spraying nutsedge with Ortho product I got on sale(90cents a bottle) over the winter for the past couple weeks and already noticing a difference on how often they are popping back up

- 06/12 sprayed just before the rain
*2oz/M Kelp 8oz total
4oz 16-4-8 liquid fert*

- Noticing my lawn needs twice as much fert compared to last spring and I may have been under fertilizing the past couple years. Will keep up with the biweekly Xgrn 8-0-8 and spraying Feature and Kelp, this seems to be keeping the lawn much greener and healthier look overall

- Did a quick maintenance check on the JD220 all good, sharpen blade on the toro
- Need to get neighbor irrigation setup this week, also noticing his lawn has lost it's color, will have him put down more fert on the next rain.

*Update on the raised HOC at the Low cut to curbside and Recovery of the fungus*


----------



## kay7711226

*-06/21*
- Mowing every 3/4 days and been enjoying it. Numerous chats, jokes and gratifying comments from neighbors, mail person, delivery drivers, and who ever walks/ jogs or drives by while I'm out enjoying the lawn. Think I've had more conversations about my lawn than anything else in the neighborhood.

- Sparyed today, decided to try some liquid fertilizer rather than Urea based nitrogen. I don't think Urea is giving the expected results hence the trail. Went with the Classic 18-0-6 by growth products, will do a 2 week rotation of 0.125lbs N/M.

Xgrn has given great results however will save it and if this liquid works out will incorporate both going forward.

*32oz 18-0-6 0.125lbs N/M with 2 week slow release
8oz Kelp
8oz Feature
50ml PGR, 0.5oz rate/M. None on the front lawn because of fungus recovery
30ml surfactant *

Over the weekend helped neighbor sharpen his blade, and help put his irrigation system up and showed him how to program his orbit timer. Currently on 45min watering every 7 days. Also had him put down some more fert, lawn is losing its color.

Other neighbor(newest) helped design irrigation system similar to my own and has everything on order, will help him set it up sometime this week.

Neighbor to the side of me thanked me for changing his lawn program and putting him on a prodiamine, fert program and also tips on mowing not breaking 1/3 rule raising HOC when needed and mowing more frequently when he can. Lot less weed pressure, better more even top growth and much better color compared past couple seasons. Test will be in the summer for crabgrass which has been his down fall since his spring Reno 2 years ago.

Vegetable garden bed is doing really well, couple bell peppers died due to temp swings however got some more and is doing much better. Already had first micro green harvest and enjoyed couple salad bowls with the family.


----------



## Chris LI

Lawn looks solid! :mrgreen: :thumbup: I'm definitely interested in your feedback on the GP 18-0-6. I was considering trying some this year, but went with 18-0-1 Greene Punch because it had the HA and kelp mixed in, and I already have the GP 0-0-25 (which I really like) for extra K.


----------



## kay7711226

Chris LI said:


> Lawn looks solid! :mrgreen: :thumbup: I'm definitely interested in your feedback on the GP 18-0-6. I was considering trying some this year, but went with 18-0-1 Greene Punch because it had the HA and kelp mixed in, and I already have the GP 0-0-25 (which I really like) for extra K.


Hopefully there is enough conclusive evidence on 18-0-6 that I can personally recommend it, I did see/read someone also considering both products and went with the other as you mentioned. For me I am mainly looking for something "additional" to my current stash of granulars. 
However from the first spray app I can already notice a difference on the front section of the lawn(fungus stress) and lacking color. Took some pictures to share what I noticed and will share in my journal update.


----------



## kay7711226

*-06/27* 
- Got just over an inch of rain since my last update(sprinkler usage has been minimal so far) I've been timing rainfall with any apps that I apply to the lawn to minimize water usage. Mowed twice since last update, low cut area seems to have a more aggressive growth rate even with the 0.5oz PGR, rest of the lawn at 2inches is what I'm expecting.

- Yesterday helped "new" neighbor hooked up and layout his DIY sprinkler system(same design as myself) Rainbird 1800SAM(1804 series) with RVAN 1724 nozzles also using the Orbit 21004-B-Hyve controllers. He is getting 100% coverage and will do a cup test sometime later this week to do final calibrations. He also put down 16lbs of Xgrn.

- Neighbor across the street since getting his sprinkler system turned on the lawn has been getting its color back. Some fungus pressure and minimal weed pressure compared to previous years. Raised his HOC up to 3" hopefully this will help with the summer stress.

- Today applied *Azxoy at 0.77oz/M rate to the entire lawn* follow up to my last fungicide app 21days ago. Was able to get it down just before the rain, need the rain to get it down to the root zone, expecting about 0.25".

*Tried to take some pics comparing before the last spraying and 2 days after. Did get 0.5" rain after spraying
Before*

*After*


*Before*

*After*


*Color match with the Low cut*



*Color match with 2"HOC cut*


*Curbside HOC*


*KBG blend heat stress/fungus tolerance compared to neighbors TTTF blend*








*29 DAG, today(32DAG) it finally stopped pouting and getting some tillers*


*Vegetable garden, got a couple green salad bowls already*


----------



## kay7711226

*- 07/07*

- 07/05 did another spray application, 4 gallon water and it rained for less than 10mins after(nothing measurable) which helped with carrier rate.

*32oz 18-0-6 0.125lbs N/M with 2 week slow release
8oz Kelp
8oz Feature
50ml PGR, 0.5oz rate/M. None on the front lawn still holding off
30ml surfactant*

Overall observations with the classic fert(2nd use), my clip growth has increased even with PGR(T-nex) the low cut area seems to benefit the most, maintained its color throughout the heat stress and minor fungus stress. The back lawn has similar performance(limited to little or no fungus issues) after adjusting DIY sprinkler last season to cover some dry areas I can see the improvement. However it is still filling in and thicken up from the overseeding last fall and hopefully by fall this year I will see its true potential.

The front lawn which is still suffering from all the issues of the past(fungus, heat stress, nutsedge, POA) major difference is the color retention and top growth compared to previous years. Watering schedule/fungicide treatment still the same as previous years and still getting some damages from fungus however once mowed and stripped its less noticeable due to the color, especially in contrast with neighbors lawns(however with everyone keeping up its becoming less noticeable)

Was thinking my PGR was being ineffective however I think in the past PGR mixed with 49-0-0 urea was not giving the uptake together with Feature and other products. May have to increase my PGR to counter the top growth however will try it when not expecting any high 90+ temps.

In the meantime, mowing and bagging clippings to avoid adding to fungus environment on the higher cut areas. Hand watering couple spots that seems prone to heat stress. Spraying and hand pulling nutsedge, the Mrs dahlias is in full bloom once again this season, the knock out roses lost all of its roses and hopefully will start blooming again.

Vegetable garden has been getting lots of attention, watering, tying up my 8ft tomato plants, and controlling the spread of the squash and cucumbers. The little one luvs watering the garden and flower beds, keeps her busy!

Did some tree branch trimming as high as my ladder and pole saw will reach(30-40ft?) Also killed what I found out to be poison Ivy on the largest tree in the back, chopped part of the root and sprayed glyphosate, took 3/4 weeks to finally kill it. 
In that same tree my neighbor showed me a racoon nest(25ft) up inside of the tree with 4 babies, spotted about 5-6 deer roaming through a rarely used trail in the back of the house, little red fox is not roaming the front lawn anymore and there was a coyote and bobcat spotted in the neighborhood recently.


----------



## kay7711226

*-07/14*
- Mowed low cut x2 since last update. First time mowing @ 2" rest of the lawn and only got 1/4" clippings on both the front and rest of the lawn. Front has no PGR compared to the rest of the lawn, goes to show the heat stress and fungus pressure. No rain in the last 2 weeks to properly water the lawn, which is sending everyones lawn into dormancy in the neighborhood except those that I've been helping.

Noticing some fert burn from my last app, mainly due to user error. Not watering the morning after, the amount of rain right after wasn't enough and the onslaught of dry hot weather added to it.

The low cut is handling the conditions best even with full sun, some brown spots from heat stress and fungus, the curb side is doing much better thanks to th raised HOC. Using best practices to avoid adding to the lawn stress. Expecting some rain on weekend so hopefully that comes through. Helping the neighbors calculate watering amount and not to over water, however one neighbor next to the low cut is letting his lawn go almost dormant and watering late evenings, which is also watering my lawn, haven't seen any issues as yet but will keep an eye on it.
Had to fix one of the sprinkler head on the front lawn next to the curb, kiddie ran it over with her 4x4.

Vegetable garden and dahlias is getting proper watering so no worries there.

I'm however using less water at this time of year compared to last so put things into perspective.


----------



## kay7711226

*-07/17* Yesterday got some rain(0.15") that nuisance rain that sets up for fungus infestation with high humidity. Temps was a lot lower than last few weeks so decided to put down some fungicide late evening @8pm.

What had seem like fert burn from my last fert spraying seems to have migrated into brown patch and some melting fungus in some spots.

*Fungicide
- Propi @ 2oz/K
- Azoxy @ 0.77oz*
- 2Gallon/K water carrier(this makes spraying a lot easier with my nozzle issue on new backpack sprayer) 
-Ran sprinkler for 10min per zone the next morning

Expecting some rain/thunderstorms tomorrow night(fingers cross)

- Help neighbor across street fix sprinkler head(keeps knocking it off alignment when ever he mows) Rain bird impact. May need to switch it out to something he can manage himself.


----------



## kay7711226

*-07/26*

- Since last update got a good down pour with just about an inch of rain, that was just enough to kick the lawn back into full deep green color, minus all the other issues. Have to say the liquid fert is performing better than expected, with the lack of rain and watering with my DIY irrigation system lawn has held it's own. So far I'm still mowing every 2-3 days on the low cut, the rest of the lawn I can push to 4days and will only collect half a bag of clippings. Have been bagging since the fungus outbreak to avoid adding an environment for fungus to thrive.

Yesterday was debating on PGR or no PGR since my 14day fungicide reapplication is coming in a couple days. Will also be leaving the lawn on its own for a couple days....the tough decisions! Decided to skip PGR and do a fert app. Weather was overcast and below 90deg and still muggy and humid. Was expecting rain so decide to spray 1-2 hrs ahead of the rain which goes per the usual NOTHING measurable. Learned from my mistake last time to water it in after 3hrs and ran sprinkler for 10min next morning.

*16oz 18-0-6 N/M with 2 week slow release half the amount from my last app.
8oz Kelp
8oz Feature
30ml surfactant
Still using 2gallon/M carrier*

Will need to come up with a solid plan starting in fall to control my fungus issue going forward (Tip line is open if you have any suggestions) Also need to try getting pre emergent down to control fall POA germination and also need to get my lime application down sometime.

In the meantime still enjoying the lawn with the kiddos and lawn talk with all the neighbors. Got almost everyone converted and stepping up their lawn game and curb appeal in the cul de sac. Vegetable garden is doing very well started getting cherry tomatoes, squash and cucumbers . Egg plant and bell peppers are coming in.


----------



## kay7711226

*-08/02*

- *07/31 applied 14day Propi *2nd application for my badly wounded front lawn. The good grass surprisingly is as dark green it's been all season long

- got 0.5inches of rain the night of and had my sprinklers run for 10mins the following morning.

- will be leaving the lawn alone for a week. Maybe it's best to let it be and come back impressed or Meh...

- was due for my PGR last weekend but did not want to risk it with the fungus pressure.

- my low cut will surely be overgrown but let's see how it behaves while not looking at it daily

-helped neighbor(#5?)setup some sprinkler and hoses with Bluetooth controller.


----------



## kay7711226

*-08/10*

- Damage assessment report after a 7 day trip. My Bhyve irrigation controller has a flaw in its SW design, the weather maps used for my zip is horrible on actual rainfall amounts. Prediction for rain delays watering and rainfall totals delays my "smart watering" which means I have to manually check my guage for rain totals and or use different website with more accurate information. Unfortunately that website cannot be used in the Bhyve app.

All in all that means incorrect "smart watering" and a dry lawn. Yesterday cut the front back and side lawn with 3/4 bag of clippings, the low cut was well over grown at 1.5+ inches. Broke all the rules and brought it back down to 3/4" . Lots of stragglers but intention was to mow again the next day.

- 08/09 *applied 3lbs Xgrn/M @0.25N/M *
Got 0.1" of rain yesterday and watered in fert morning after. Now waiting for the recovery, this is the worst the lawn has looked ever. But it will recover, it's grass after all. Some pics below to help with the storyline.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 08/17*
- 08/15 Temps has dropped for the last couple days breaking the 90deg and high humidity, however still no rain to speak of and drought conditions increasing. I have since increase watering since I got back to keep the lawn from going into full dormancy, I have seen results since and need to keep close eye on it and hand water lots of spots.

- *- 08/15* Decided to do a small spray app to help the with recovery. With the last Xgrn granular fert, not sure if there is enough microbes alive in the soil with these high heat dry conditions to help break it down to make it available hence the foliar app.

*- 32oz 18-0-6 0.125lbs N/M with 2 week slow release*

- Will try let more top growth in to see if it helps with the stress and recover faster.

- I picked up a new mower(1yr used) Toro super recycler all black(21385 model) for a great deal from someone who is moving. This will be my go to for mulching, mower runs great first pull, it will need a new blade but happy I got it.


----------



## uts

Considering the lack of rain your yard is fine. Mine looks rhe same. Lots of watering needed and maybe some wetting agent or hand watering and it will recover fast.


----------



## Green

Too bad you got hit hard with disease. Maybe it's worse from the lack of rain. I have brown dormant spots where it's stressed or there are rocks underneath, but thankfully no widespread disease at the moment. Disease always looks worse during drought stress!


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> Too bad you got hit hard with disease. Maybe it's worse from the lack of rain. I have brown dormant spots where it's stressed or there are rocks underneath, but thankfully no widespread disease at the moment. Disease always looks worse during drought stress!





uts said:


> Considering the lack of rain your yard is fine. Mine looks rhe same. Lots of watering needed and maybe some wetting agent or hand watering and it will recover fast.


I started doing hand watering on the backlawn and seeing some good rebound growth. I am trying to push growth there as much as possible since sun light will become a premium in the next couple months. Already dealing with some leaves and acorns back there, let's watch and see.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 08/22* Expecting some rain today into tomorrow 1" predicted fingers crossed

*-08/17* Got 0.1" of rain, sprayed *prodiamine at 3 months rate 0.7oz. *Decided to try it this year 1. To prevent any weed pressure that may decided to come in on the fungus/stress damage parts of the lawn 2. Keep POA at bay especially on the front and at the back lawn where I overseeded last fall. I collected rain water to fill my backpack sprayer, seemed like a good idea until it got clogged up. Did not take long to clean it off and continue spraying in the rain. Ran irrigation for another 15min per zone next day

- Yesterday mowed the back and side lawn, back is getting the most top growth now, think mainly because soil temp is dropping faster and have been applying more water.

- Today mowed the low cut area with the new toro super recycler HOC 1" that's my recovery HOC until I can see it filling back in then will take it back down to <0.75" This toro is much lighter than my smartstow and was second guessing the 190cc vs 159cc but with the much much lighter deck I can see why the lesser cc's. Cut quality I will have to wait on the new blade and when I have even top growth to make comparison.

- With the expected rain decided to put down *8lbs SOP at 1lbs K/M*


----------



## kay7711226

*08/27*
- 08/26 got 0.1" of rain. Hand watering most of areas where sprinkler not covering. With the last couple fert apps the good grass that's left has a really nice color even with the fungus and heat stress.

Raising the low cut to 1.25" from 0.75 also makes a huge difference. I'm using the new Toro super recycler to cut it until I'm ready to bring it back down.

My area in CT is now in level 2 drought and no real rain in sight. For the season so far all the rain seems to either fall north or far west back into NY and NJ.

-*08/27* with the slow recovery of the front lawn noticing some fungus that's starting to affect the blades. *Applied 0.77 oz/M Azoxy* to the entire lawn. Need to watch my Max yearly amount and also resistance development for both propi and Azoxy.


----------



## Chris LI

uts said:


> Considering the lack of rain your yard is fine. Mine looks rhe same. Lots of watering needed and maybe some wetting agent or hand watering and it will recover fast.


^+1
This still really applies. With heavy watering, I focus on only one or two areas per late night or morning, and really pour it on (2+ hours per area, many times). I haven't done an irrigation audit, but should do so. I would roughly guesstimate 0.25-0.4" per watering. I try to skip 1-2 days before wetting the area again, to reduce conditions which promote fungus. Wetting agents and PGR have been game changers for me this year.

I had to replace my favorite sprinkler which broke after 10-15 years, so went with the same exact one. This one really puts it down for small to medium areas, which works great to supplement light coverage areas and hot spots. It applies water a little more heavily near the center, so I put it right over the hot spots, and it works great! 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Melnor-Square-Pattern-Sprinkler-7800/203136226?cm_mmc=ecc-_-STH_OUT_FOR_DELIVERY-_-V1_M1_CA-_-Product_URL&ecc_ord=W890321537&em_id=adcfbbe1951dbd8b5eaf2e94fa27cfd42eff11b951ddaea490d69cc6e194cfe7


----------



## kay7711226

Chris LI said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the lack of rain your yard is fine. Mine looks rhe same. Lots of watering needed and maybe some wetting agent or hand watering and it will recover fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ^+1
> This still really applies. With heavy watering, I focus on only one or two areas per late night or morning, and really pour it on (2+ hours per area, many times). I haven't done an irrigation audit, but should do so. I would roughly guesstimate 0.25-0.4" per watering. I try to skip 1-2 days before wetting the area again, to reduce conditions which promote fungus. Wetting agents and PGR have been game changers for me this year.
> 
> I had to replace my favorite sprinkler which broke after 10-15 years, so went with the same exact one. This one really puts it down for small to medium areas, which works great to supplement light coverage areas and hot spots. It applies water a little more heavily near the center, so I put it right over the hot spots, and it works great!
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Melnor-Square-Pattern-Sprinkler-7800/203136226?cm_mmc=ecc-_-STH_OUT_FOR_DELIVERY-_-V1_M1_CA-_-Product_URL&ecc_ord=W890321537&em_id=adcfbbe1951dbd8b5eaf2e94fa27cfd42eff11b951ddaea490d69cc6e194cfe7
Click to expand...

Thanks will check it out if ever have to deal with these conditions again.


----------



## kay7711226

*-09/07*

- 09/06 Got 4.5" rain total for the past 2 days, well needed. Hopefully this is the beginning of the lawn recovering going into fall. Yesterday just before the heavy rain I put down a bag(50lbs AMP XC Lime) with 4" of rain that should take it rather deep into the soil. Hopefully the lawn dries out pretty quickly because already seeing some red thread or rust fungus. Have my follow up 14day Azoxy by this weekend and will and some Propi to it.

- Did a group fungus buy with my neighbors, worked out pretty well splitting 2.5gal and 1gal 4 ways for Azoxy and Propi. Also picked up some fert and weed and feed for neighbor across street with the TTTF, adjusted his watering schedule and had him put down some Carbon X before the rain.

- Will try to get a mow in once the lawn dries out and take some pics tracking the recovery for next time.


----------



## kay7711226

*-09/12* Mowed twice the past week after that 4" down pour, lawn has greened up nicely and growth is now getting back to the "norm" Still monitoring the fungus recovering and watching for where I need to add plugs.

- 09/11 Did my 14 day Azxoy follow up also added Propi to the mix. Also got 0.2" rain overnight which was perfect for washing it in.

*2oz/M propi
0.77oz/M Azoxy* (noticed a major flaw in my measurements for my azoxy - I have been using a much smaller ml syringe than what I should have 3ml vs 30ml which means I have been under applying it throughout the season :dumb: :dumb: Well we live we learn and we move on)

-* 08/09 vs 09/12 *

Some updates on tracking the fungus/heat stress recovery. A good test to see how good KBG can fill in, how good sod plugs can help fill in and if needed for adding seeds how that works out.

Also my low cut is still at 1.25" and will bring it back down to 0.75" in couple weeks since top growth frequency is back.

My larger sod pot of Bluebank did not recover so scissor scalp it and reseeded. The other 2 sod pots of Mazama and Bluebank survived. I guess the pros/cons of using plastic sod pot vs wooded sod pots.

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*

*Then*

*Now*


----------



## kay7711226

*09/15* The lawn seem to be getting a flush of top growth in the past week. Could be a few factors, the recent rain 6" + in the last 2 weeks, fungicide taking effect and or the soil temp decreasing. Soil temp is now at 69deg on front 66deg on the back north facing. That's a 10 deg drop from a month ago. Did an inspection on the fungus damaged areas and within the last few days much more new grass popping up from the dead areas, good news which means less overseeding than expected. Also noticing the same on 3 other neighbors who also did their fungicide apps around the same time.

Neighbor across the street with the TTTF reno had no fungus issue and little heat stress, only some dry areas due to limitation of DIY sprinkler however it was getting enough during the drought to keep it alive. Since the last 2 rainfalls and a recent fert app, he proudly has the best lawn in the neighborhood and visually in the entire zip code!

*- 09/12-09/13* - got 2" of rain.

*- 09/15* Decided to do an experiment with PGR due to the top growth. Brought the low cut area back down to 0.75" down from 1.25" arguable the best quality of clippings I have ever seen!(So much for 1/3 rule) Cleared all leaves from the back and side lawn to prepare for spraying. Plan is to test which areas recovery faster in terms of spreading/horizonal growth and filing in PGR and bi weekly Nitrogen fert.

*- 8oz 16-4-8 Simple lawn on complete lawn = 0.25N/M Got 2 enough for 2 more apps then will switch back to The classic 18-0-6
- 2oz/M surfactant 
- 0.3oz/M PGR none on Front. [email protected] went back down to lower rate used earlier in the year
- Edit: 2oz/M Feature *


----------



## kay7711226

*- 09/20* Did some dethatching on *09/18,* was going to wait but the lawn itch was to much. Glad I did because there was much more green underneath the dead grass than what was visible on top. On the front lawn got 5-6 bags of dead grass after running the greenworks dethatcher only once in one direction on the highest setting. There was some good grass which got torn up but I think it was worth it. Ran the dethatcher on the side lawn however not much dead grass there less than half a bag as expected, did not do the rest of the lawn(low cut and backyard)

This also gave me a good idea on where I needed to do some plugs since I cannot reseed(prodiamine) used up all of my 2 boxes of mazama and bluebank. The soil that was removed from the lawn to add the plugs was reused and mix with some left over garden top soil to refill the sod boxes and reseeded those.

- *09/20* got 0.4" of rain yesterday in a tropical style thunderstorm lasting no more than 15-20mins. This is now my 3rd week of rain and not having to running irrigation(only needed now after spraying) Will start a 0.5lbs N urea per week on the front lawn only to see how fast I can get it to fill in.

Gave my neighbor across street a couple plugs and some bluebank seeds to do spot seeding. His lawn is doing outstanding and we chat about it daily, he is now mowing every 4 days and expect it to really thicken up this season(need some pics).


----------



## uts

Was going through your last few post and unsurprisingly my TTTF looks miles better than the KBG. Heat stress, drought, disease. All hitting it. But recovery will be strong!


----------



## kay7711226

uts said:


> Was going through your last few post and unsurprisingly my TTTF looks miles better than the KBG. Heat stress, drought, disease. All hitting it. But recovery will be strong!


My neighbor across the street who did the reno/overseed with TTTF is showing up my KBG. Like you mentioned in all aspects. Strated pushing the KBG with urea so hopefully it will bounce back fast this fall.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 09/26* Front lawn seems to be struggling after dethatching, applied both granular and sprayed since then but still looks underperforming. This makes me believe my urea 46-0-0 is not effective compared to my CX/Xgrn and my 25-0-6 classic liquid ferts. I had suspicion last season so will have to find a different urea/AMS. The back lawn and low cut is doing good however may not be pushing it as much as I want to with the bad urea.

*- 09/22* got 0.6" rain

- 1bs CX 24-0-4 0.25N/M Front only
- 0.5N/M Urea 46-0-0 sprayed on complete lawn
- 8oz Kelp

*- 09/25* got 0.2" rain

- 1bs CX 24-0-4 0.25N/M Front only


----------



## kay7711226

*- 10/05 *Not much going on, lawn seem to be in a stalled slow growth mode since the start of fall. The back lawn and low cut has the best look and growth rate however the front and side lawn is just not responding as I expected even with the nitrogen blitz. Since last update got over an 1" of rain and still raining - so watering is no issue. 

*- 10/05 *Today dropped 0.6N with CX DIY and AMS on the complete lawn, been mowing twice weekly mainly for leaf pickup, trying to give lawn as much chance for quick growth as possible. The moles are back! Finally going nuclear on them so ordered some Tomcat and will be fully kill and decease!

Had neighbor put down bag of Scotts fall weed and feed, he is mowing his TTTF every 3-4 days.
Weather should be better tomorrow with some sun and higher temps but then dropping during the weekend.


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> *- 09/26* Front lawn seems to be struggling after dethatching, applied both granular and sprayed since then but still looks underperforming. This makes me believe my urea 46-0-0 is not effective compared to my CX/Xgrn and my 25-0-6 classic liquid ferts. I had suspicion last season so will have to find a different urea/AMS. The back lawn and low cut is doing good however may not be pushing it as much as I want to with the bad urea.
> 
> *- 09/22* got 0.6" rain
> 
> 
> 1bs CX 24-0-4 0.25N/M Front only
> 0.5N/M Urea 46-0-0 sprayed on complete lawn
> 8oz Kelp
> 
> *- 09/25* got 0.2" rain
> 
> - 1bs CX 24-0-4 0.25N/M Front only


I recently found a Scotts fert that is supposedly 50/50 urea/AMS, like Carbon-X but without the biochar. I'll let you know. I'll have to wait until I order a bag, and then check it after it comes in.

Edit: 10/13/22: I got the fertilizer. It's 26% N, and 12.5% (roughly half) is ammonium sulfate. Minimal K (from SOP). No P. No Fe. Low amount of slow release N included (4.5%). Standard Scotts greens grade SGN. Very similar analysis and composition to Carbon-X (only 2% different). It's their pro grade product offering. I'll post a pic of the label for you. I think this is better than Green Max for use in cool weather.


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> I recently found a Scotts fert that is supposedly 50/50 urea/AMS, like Carbon-X but without the biochar. I'll let you know. I'll have to wait until I order a bag, and then check it after it comes in.
> 
> Edit: 10/13/22: I got the fertilizer. It's 26% N, and 12.5% (roughly half) is ammonium sulfate. Minimal K (from SOP). No P. No Fe. Low amount of slow release N included (4.5%). Standard Scotts greens grade SGN. Very similar analysis and composition to Carbon-X (only 2% different). It's their pro grade product offering. I'll post a pic of the label for you. I think this is better than Green Max for use in cool weather.


Where did you find it?


----------



## kay7711226

*-10/28 *More than 2 weeks since last post. Traveling for work and other priorities. However in the last 2 weeks got over 2" of rain, more than enough to not need any irrigation even with the weekly fertilizer apps. Around 2 weeks ago was the first sign of the front lawn finally coming out of what seemed to be a delayed dormancy, first time experiencing this. This may all be related to the fungus and drought stress.

My initial plan was to pop push the front very hard with nitrogen blitz to help it spread and fill back in, but with the delay plans didn't go as planned and had to rethink and come up with other options.

*- Weekly AMS 0.25 N/M adding 16oz cup of Carbon X. *That combination seems to have a really good effect on the color of the lawn. The deepest green ever seen. At first top growth was really slow except for the back lawn. However since last Sunday growth is at 0.25" every 3days this late in the season. The front lawn is also getting lots of lateral growth and new sprouts even in the areas that I thought was completely dead! Since the areas will more than likely not fill in before winter decided to try doing some late dormant seeding with a mix of Mazama and Bluebank seed I have left over and need to use up before it goes bad. Hand seeded the areas and covered with play sand I had left over. Not sure if it will germinate before winter else hoping for spring. Also since I had put down prodiamine to help reduce POA I could not seed earlier even if I wanted to.

Speaking of POA 90% of it was demolished by the fungus and drought stress(guess that's a solution)
So at the moment dealing with leaves and keeping up with top growth. Was worried about disturbing the seeds I put down on the front however the sand seems to be doing a great job that when I use the rotary mower nothing gets sucked up. Just need to keep it moist.

A few pics from the front and low cut areas when I used the dethatcher and the original state of the lawn from the fungus and heat stress compared to today. I had also used up all of my sod plugs and have since regrown all of it for use when needed.










































*The lawn now with the weekly AMS fall nitrogen blitz. Very good color and KBG slowly filling back in.*


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> Where did you find it?


I got it from Ace Hardware. It might also be available at other places. Possibly Lowes and domyown. I think the bag I got is 43 lbs. Lowes claims to sell it in 50 lb bags at the pro desk (only), but I'm not sure if they allow non-pro consumers to purchase it there. You could try and see. But you might need a business in order to sign up and do that. Scotts mentions Lowes as a retailer as well: Scotts Pro Fertilizers

Here's the label:








If you have trouble finding it, let me know.


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> The back lawn and low cut is doing good however may not be pushing it as much as I want to with the bad urea.


This is from your 9/26 update. I doubt the urea went bad. More likely, you're just experiencing what is normal. Regular 46-0-0 Urea acts more like a slow release Nitrogen source once soil temps hit about 55F due to slowed urease enzyme activity (remember that urea is an organic molecule and needs bacteria to break it down). I like the effect, personally. It results in a cost savings because the effects last for a few weeks. But not everyone wants it to work slowly. As you've found, mixing in a portion of AMS is the solution to the "issue". Carbon-X and the Scotts fert mentioned above both already have about 50% AMS, so they work a bit faster. 100% AMS without urea works even faster...almost immediately after being watered in. Urea might take a week or more to even start working in these temps...and even then, it will probably work for least 2 additional weeks, if not more, while it breaks down biologically/chemically into plant-available N. Even though urea is slow this time of year, it still needs to be watered in right away, because it's prone to volatilization. AMS is much better in regards to volatilization. The downside of AMS is that it lowers soil pH. And the Nitrogen availability may be too fast in some cases. It can potentially push some real growth before really cold temps set in, which can increase the chance of Winter injury (because new tissue hasn't hardened off). That's why people tend to stop fertilizing or substantially taper off in early November in your area. (About a week before that in my area...I tend not to go much past Halloween.) Probably more important with AMS versus urea due to AMS's higher activity in cold soil temps. I find average first frost too early to stop, but about 2 weeks later, once soil temps drop below the low 50s, is when I will stop. If you don't want to stop, you can do very low rate foliar apps with urea (not AMS, as it's not as good for spraying foliarly) through the entire "pause" period, and taper the N rate and/or frequency continuously down until the soil temp is below 40F. Microdose spoon-feeding. This can get a bit tedious, though.


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> This is from your 9/26 update. I doubt the urea went bad. More likely, you're just experiencing what is normal. Regular 46-0-0 Urea acts more like a slow release Nitrogen source once soil temps hit about 55F due to slowed urease enzyme activity (remember that urea is an organic molecule and needs bacteria to break it down). I like the effect, personally. It results in a cost savings because the effects last for a few weeks. But not everyone wants it to work slowly. As you've found, mixing in a portion of AMS is the solution to the "issue". Carbon-X and the Scotts fert mentioned above both already have about 50% AMS, so they work a bit faster. 100% AMS without urea works even faster...almost immediately after being watered in. Urea might take a week or more to even start working in these temps...and even then, it will probably work for least 2 additional weeks, if not more, while it breaks down biologically/chemically into plant-available N. Even though urea is slow this time of year, it still needs to be watered in right away, because it's prone to volatilization. AMS is much better in regards to volatilization. The downside of AMS is that it lowers soil pH. And the Nitrogen availability may be too fast in some cases. It can potentially push some real growth before really cold temps set in, which can increase the chance of Winter injury (because new tissue hasn't hardened off). That's why people tend to stop fertilizing or substantially taper off in early November in your area. (About a week before that in my area...I tend not to go much past Halloween.) Probably more important with AMS versus urea due to AMS's higher activity in cold soil temps. I find average first frost too early to stop, but about 2 weeks later, once soil temps drop below the low 50s, is when I will stop. If you don't want to stop, you can do very low rate foliar apps with urea (not AMS, as it's not as good for spraying foliarly) through the entire "pause" period, and taper the N rate and/or frequency continuously down until the soil temp is below 40F. Microdose spoon-feeding. This can get a bit tedious, though.


Very good points, I'm hoping with the extended high temps for the past 2 weeks and the upcoming 70deg of the weekend lawn will have time to prepare itself. I'm also hoping the seeds germinate in time with somewhat deep enough roots to survive the winter. Have any experience seeding this late in the season? And what to expect?


----------



## Green

One of the other CT guys tried the white landscape fabric over a spot seeding in Nov. or Dec., and it worked well. You could try that if it gets cold.

Did you find the Scotts 26-0-3 ?


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> One of the other CT guys tried the white landscape fabric over a spot seeding in Nov. or Dec., and it worked well. You could try that if it gets cold.
> 
> Did you find the Scotts 26-0-3 ?


Haven't seen it in any of the big box stores around my area. Lowe's mentioned it online but not available anymore.


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> Haven't seen it in any of the big box stores around my area. Lowe's mentioned it online but not available anymore.


No worries. Ace can order it for you. I'll send you a link.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 11/07 *Mowing every three days not to break the 1/3 rule on the low cut area and getting 1/4 growth every three days on the rest of the lawn, amazing for this late into the season. This has pushed new growth in all of the fungus damaged areas and pretty sure come next spring lawn will be good as new. Also started getting germination over the weekend on the seeds I put down 1 week ago. 

Hopefully the grass hardens up before the winter onslaught comes in, from past experience this type of weather we are getting can swing within a couple of days. I was really tempted to do another small spray fert dose but I held off. 

Think I have about 2 more weeks of leaves, my neighbor next door to the low cut area said good byes and of into retirement. Until new neighbors move in guess I will be doing their leaves else it will just blow right on over based on the wind direction. 

Took all my diy sprinkler off and capped the heads, other neighbors did the same. Neighbor next to me on the north east side lawn is looking best since he did the reno ~2yrs ago. Small advice on timing his products and using better cultural practices he told me made the biggest difference. Will get him on my similar program come next season and hopefully I'm not the only one with a green lawn during the summer days.


----------



## kay7711226

*- 11/14 *Lawn is still growing at same rate, however think it will start slowing down as of this week. Temps plunged into the lower 30s overnight and highs no more than 50 expected for the rest of the year.

Neighbor across the street is also still mowing his TTTF and PRG mix. He lost some color in the past 2 weeks but still looking best ever, was able to get couple pics of the front. Neighbor nextdoor to me lawn has really thicken up, it's evident by the stripes left during mowing. Well that got me feeling a kinda way because I haven't used the other mower with the strip kit, so yea I pulled it out just to remind the neighbors who is still Boss  Lawn made major recovery improvements since and happy where it's at coming end of season.

Brought the snow blower out and will get it prep for winter sometime this week.


----------



## kay7711226

Neighbor pics across the street.


----------



## kay7711226

*-12/08 *Since last update over 3 inches of rain. Lawn has since grown almost 0.5" in some areas and more than 0.25" on the low cut.Temps has been pretty mild so far, all my lawn gear and products has been winterized and packed up DO I DARE MAKE A FINAL FINAL MOW??? What say ye...


----------



## Green

kay7711226 said:


> *-12/08 *Since last update over 3 inches of rain. Lawn has since grown almost 0.5" in some areas and more than 0.25" on the low cut.Temps has been pretty mild so far, all my lawn gear and products has been winterized and packed up DO I DARE MAKE A FINAL FINAL MOW??? What say ye...


I vote no, unless you have a couple of days with night temps above 34 or so in a row, and it grows even more between now and then. If too cold after cutting, it may go brown. Plus, I'm sure even your medium cut area is still under 3 in, which is fine for Winter.

Oh, did you get the details I sent you on the fert?


----------



## kay7711226

Green said:


> I vote no, unless you have a couple of days with night temps above 34 or so in a row, and it grows even more between now and then. If too cold after cutting, it may go brown. Plus, I'm sure even your medium cut area is still under 3 in, which is fine for Winter.
> 
> Oh, did you get the details I sent you on the fert?


Was hoping for day or two overnight above freezing but don't look it so guess won't be pulling out the mower until next season. 

Yes got it thanks. It's at my local Ace. Got a few bags of other fert need to get through before giving it a try.


----------

